#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 一個身體兩個靈魂(新章節)(更新至第八篇)

## 焱狼

*楔子*

「我的實驗終於成功了!!哈哈..」在一個擺滿精密儀器黑暗房間，
傳來驚悚的笑聲，
實驗者:「現在只缺少實驗體，如果要找人類當作實驗體」
「不行人類太脆弱了，我需要勝過於動物更堅固的肉體」實驗者大聲咆哮，
「空間傳送裝置!!」實驗者雙拳敲擊到機器，突然一陣天搖地動，
地震停止後實驗者拖著沉重腳步打開大門，
「哈哈...找到了比動物堅固的實驗肉體」實驗者看著門外
各種在街上的動物獸人突然大笑了起來。

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

有關於楔子：
章回小說多有楔子，取意製作木器的楔子。楔子的意涵寫在篇首，用來引領讀者進入正文，是加強結構的補充說明。元雜劇中也有"楔子"的應用，推測原因是限於雜劇一本四折的格局，藉此得到一種伸縮補充的餘地。以上解釋來源自維基百科，也就是說楔子一般不屬於故事的第一章，而是作為開場白來看的。
因此，如果是楔子，希望能附上第一章，因為這一小段只有189字，在文版的規定上不符合一篇小說該有的字數喔，畢竟是文字量需求較大的小說，一章有個八百到一千字應該很正常吧？而且在情節上，只看到這一段有點怪怪的呢，焱狼如果需要私底下討論可以用skybe或者是QQ，歡迎一起鑽研如何把故事寫得更生動。

----------


## 焱狼

序章出場角色

角色名:宗介/洛爾

獸人種族:柴犬/灰狼

身高:163公分/185公分

體重:52公斤/69公斤

個性:單純、個性封閉不愛說話、不善於表達/喜歡開玩笑、有點衝動

招式: ? ? ?/狼火:藉由斬擊所產生青藍色火炎化為狼將敵人燃燒。

狼牙●碎:由刀刃斬擊後所幻化出狼頭將敵人咬碎。


角色·霍克

種族：虎獸人

身高：168公分

體重：49公斤

個性：開朗逗趣、不太喜歡做事(覺得麻煩)

招式:迅雷斬(如同閃電般迅速斬向敵人有機會使敵人麻痺)



序章:

「這裡是哪?」眼前一片白茫茫霧氣伸手不見五指，

這時宗介不知如何是好像是無頭蒼蠅到處走，

走了一段時間宗介在霧氣中隱隱約約看獸影，

「有誰在嗎?」‥宗介呼喊著一邊往前，霧氣慢慢的散去

宗介面前突然出現一隻高大灰狼穿過牠的身體。

「啊!」宗介大叫了一聲，『砰!!』從床上滾下去

「痛死了!!」宗介柔著後腦勺「怎麼會作種怪夢啊」

早上宗介簡單梳洗後憶如往常到校後，獨自坐在窗邊發呆。

體育課時間其他同學在打壘球，宗介坐在樹陰下

獨自看著天空，

這時突然一顆壘球朝宗介飛過來，

霍克:「危險!!」

「搞什麼!!」‥宗介一把抓住壘球破口大罵，

「這種軟弱無力的球，棒球要像我這樣投」‥宗介將手中的球，

往霍克方投擲，壘球從或臉旁掃過『砰!!』一聲壘球撞上後方圍牆，

整顆球陷在牆裡，

在場同學們看到宗介的舉動，議論紛紛

A同學:「天哪!!原來宗介同學是種個性」

B同學:「拜託一般會有獸投出這種球根本就是怪物嘛」

「我怎麼會說這種話!!還我剛剛怎麼會?」‥宗介無法理解自己怎會有這樣舉動

宗介終於受不了同學們指指點點獨自跑回教室，

宗介拖著沉重的腳步回到座位，

「呦!宗介同學」‥霍克突然拍了一下宗介肩膀「啊!」宗介嚇了一跳，


霍克:「不要緊張我又不會對你怎樣」

宗介:「你不會覺得我很奇怪嗎?」

霍克:「不會啊而且我還想請教你剛才的球怎麼投的?

可以教我嗎?」

宗介:「我..也不知道」

「宗介我們當朋友吧」‥霍克搭著宗介的肩膀

宗介:「可是..」

霍克:「就這麼說定啦」

雖然宗介表情看起來很困擾

其實在宗介心裡非常高興，交到了一個朋友


(到了放學時間... )


霍克正要回家走出校門，門口站著一個穿著黑戴衣鴨舌帽的怪人，

霍克經過黑衣人旁「等一下少年」黑衣人突然叫住霍克，

「你叫我啊?」‥霍克停下腳步

「這個手還可以幫你實現任何願望送給你吧」…黑衣人突然從大衣中拿出手環，

「實現願望??大叔你該不會是詐騙集團吧」‥霍克一臉疑惑看著黑衣人

突然一風吹過霍克一時雙眼睜不開，

「奇怪那個大叔呢?」‥風停下霍克睜開雙眼黑衣人已經不在，手環卻已經

「手環!!是什麼時候?」‥戴在霍克手上，

這時宗介剛做完值日生工作走到校門附近，發現外頭尖叫聲四起，

「哈哈...我的力量變強了」‥只見霍克拿著壘球到處投擲，大樹斷的斷

地上坑坑洞洞，

宗介:「霍克你在做什麼?快住手!!」

「少礙事」‥霍克朝宗介投出壘球，

『砰!!』一聲壘球砸中宗介頓時煙霧瀰漫，

「哼..哈哈」‥霍克冷笑

這時在煙霧中出現一個高大的身影，突然一隻高大的灰狼獸人衝出來

「我說..你鬧夠了吧」‥抓住霍克的右手

霍克一瞬間繞道洛爾後方一把抓住洛爾尾巴，

「呃!啊...」‥將洛爾甩了出去，

洛爾飛向後方圍牆同時改變姿勢，將圍牆當踏墊，

跳到霍克正上方，

「碎裂爪!」‥洛爾狼爪恢向霍克，

霍克從身後抽出一把刀『鏗!!』擋下洛爾的狼爪

(序章 完）

----------


## 焱狼

洛爾狼爪和霍克的刀激烈碰撞，洛爾氣勢完全壓過霍克

正當洛爾另一支狼爪要揮向霍克時，

「唼，我知道了，我不會殺牠的」洛爾左手整個僵住，

無法動彈像是在反抗似。

洛爾使力將霍克的刀彈了出去，洛爾雙爪發出了一陣強光形成一把刀

洛爾:「看我一刀砍了你」

洛爾一刀揮向霍克，『什麼!!』霍克突然從身後拔出一把刀，

『鏹!!』雙刀交鋒瞬間，「我的手!!」洛爾感覺像砍到石頭般，雙手被震到麻痺

無法握住刀的洛爾，刀掉落插入地面，麻痺的雙手像長臂猿一樣晃來晃去

霍克迅雷不及掩耳速度衝像洛爾，一刀往洛爾胸前砍下去

「啊....」洛爾胸前劃出一道刀痕噴出鮮血，

霍克立即洛爾腹部補了一腳，洛爾整隻飛了出去『砰!』撞碎圍牆

後整個被埋在石堆下。

A同學:「霍克殺了那隻獸!」

B同學:「快逃!!」

整個校園像戰場般傳來同學們的慘叫聲，

「沒錯，就是這樣，盡你所能發揮你的力量，哈哈..」

躲在一旁觀看的黑衣人發狂般的大笑。

這被埋在水泥塊下的洛爾，

「快醒醒!求求你救救大家，救霍克」洛爾腦中重覆傳來一個聲音，

「嘰嘰喳喳的吵死了，你的身體變的破破爛爛的還只想著其牠的獸」洛爾使勁全身

力氣從水泥石頭堆下爬出來，

「我知道了，我會幫你，誰叫我們是同一隻獸」洛爾托著負傷的身體

拔出插在地面的刀。

「霍克求求你不要!!」正當霍克要拿刀砍向同學時，

『風痕˙狼抓!!』洛爾揮動手中的刀，一陣狂風從刀鋒中竄出

一道白光形成狼抓形狀，霍克手中的被整把擊飛。

「快趴下!!」洛爾對著霍克腳下同學大吼「喔，好!!」，

「這是最後的『狼火!!』」洛爾再次揮動手中的刀，

刀鋒噴出清藍色火炎同時，洛爾整隻衝進火炎中，

「嗷..鳴....」火炎形成一隻狼衝向霍克，

霍克拿起刀，青炎狼和霍克的刀產生砰撞同時火炎慢慢散去，

洛爾身上火炎退去，

「呀.....」洛爾ㄧ刀砍斷霍克的手環，

這時霍克停止動作昏了過去

「結束了」洛爾將刀插入地面撐著身體，

「把你們看到一切遺忘吧」這時洛爾的刀發出光芒，

光芒順著刀身導入地面包覆整個校園，

光芒消失後校園被破壞的一切，包括同學們受的傷完全恢復原狀，

同學在這段期間記憶也消失了，

「這樣就好了吧，真是的」洛爾說完之後失去意是倒地的同時變回宗介的樣子。



(第貳章 完)

----------


## 焱狼

當宗介醒來時周圍又是一片白霧茫茫，正當宗介感到疑惑

洛爾從霧中走出來，

「你是誰?」宗介看著洛爾

洛爾:「我就是你啊」

「你是我?」宗介聽了一頭霧水

宗介:「怎麼可能!我們長的不一樣，種族也不一樣，你怎麼可能是我」

洛爾:「這麼說好了，我是想改變自己的你」

『宗介想起三天前』

牠無意間走到一間廢棄神社許了願，

『我希望可以改變』

宗介:「是那時候!可是怎麼會」

洛爾:「放心我不會取代你的」

洛爾說完之後就消失在霧中，宗介從夢中驚醒從床上跳起來

宗介:「等一下!」

「是夢!」宗介滿頭大汗喘著氣，

宗介:「我怎會在房間睡著?我記得我應該還在學校才對」

「對了我好像...」宗介摸著額頭腦中浮現當時的影像，

宗介:「原來不是夢」

宗介發覺自從剛才醒來，當時戰鬥的影像一直在腦中來來回回，

無法冷靜下來，

「去外頭散散步好了」宗介到家門外已經是凌晨一點，

夜晚的微風涼爽，宗介浮躁的心慢慢平靜下來，

宗介不知不覺走到一大片竹林前，這時竹林身處傳來了呼聲，

「這種地方會有人住嗎?去看看好了」好奇心驅使下宗介走進竹林中，

宗介越接近竹林深處呼聲越明顯，大約走五分鐘竹林盡頭是一大片空地，

空地中央有一個小祠堂。

「呼聲是從那傳來的嗎?」宗介慢慢靠近祠堂，把祠堂打開，往裡頭探

「什麼都沒有啊」只有看一座狼的雕像，

「是誰啊三斤半夜的吵死了」狼的雕像突然開始講話，

「雕像說話了!」宗介嚇到跌坐在地

雕像:「小鬼你聽的見我的聲音!」

「沒有!我沒聽見!」宗介嚇的往回跑，

「等一下!求求你不要丟下我一個」宗介聽見雕像請求身體反射性停下動作，

雕像:「這幾百年來我都是孤獨一個，如果可以請陪我說說話」

宗介:「這也難怪這坐祠堂蓋在這種地方怎麼會有獸來參拜」

雕像:「其實兩百年前還會有獸來參拜，雖然牠們聽不見我的話

偶爾還是會陪我聊聊天，訴說煩惱可是漸漸的時代進步獸人們，

不再信仰神明，我逐漸被遺忘」

宗介:「那我陪你聊一下好了反正我也睡不著」

雕像:「不過沒想到會獸聽的見我的聲音」

宗介:「老實說我聽見你的呼聲找到這裡的」

雕像:「真的啊!!沒想到我呼聲會大到外面去沒想到你是聽見

我打呼聲找到這還真有點丟臉」

宗介:「我沒想過神明呼聲會這麼大耶」

「我說宗介」雕像語氣突然嚴肅了起來

宗介:「你怎麼知道我的名子?」

雕像:「好歹我也是個神明，我頭一次見到

一個身體有兩個靈魂的獸人」

宗介:「兩個靈魂!，或許吧」

雕像:「你要好好珍惜你那另一半的靈魂，宗介牠是你的一部分」

「我會的畢竟牠幫了我不少忙」宗介摸著胸口

雕像:「我們就聊到這吧，今晚很謝謝你宗介」

宗介:「不會，跟神明交朋友也個特別的經驗，我會再來找你的」

雕像:「那我們說定摟」

「嗯」宗介和神明道別後回過神來宗介已經在竹林外。


(第參章 完)

----------


## 焱狼

遇到低潮有點不知道要怎麼寫
每次在寫我都整個融入故事裡把自己話故事中的獸人
今天有點...想不出來 :jcdragon-QQ:  :jcdragon-shock: 
先預告主題第肆章扭曲空間中的戰鬥

----------


## 焱狼

隔天早上，因為昨天的戰鬥宗介整晚幾乎沒睡，邊走邊發呆突然有個聲音叫住牠「宗介!」，宗介四處張望

一隻獸的影子都沒有，「算了，應該是我聽錯了吧」正當宗介回過頭算繼續往前走，洛爾突然出現在宗介面前

「啊!」宗介嚇的整個跌坐在地。

「你也膽子也太小了吧」洛爾搔著後腦勺，

「是你突然出現在我面前!而且臉還靠的這麼近」宗介滿臉通紅對著洛爾大罵，

「你沒有實體!」這時宗介赫然發現洛爾身體呈現半透明的狀態，

洛爾:「那是因為我是從你的意識誕生出來的靈魂，所以我當然沒有實體」

「所以那個祠堂的神明大人說的是真的!我的身體裡有另一個靈魂」宗介想起昨晚與祠堂神明的對話，

「等一下，昨天體育課我突然變得這麼奇怪也是你搞的」宗介生氣用力捏著洛爾的臉頰，

「我是在救你耶，好心沒好報」洛爾痛到眼角流淚，因為宗介還沒放開洛爾，使得洛爾講話發音變的有點奇怪

「也不需要引起全班的注意!」宗介放開洛爾時不小心拔掉洛爾一根鬍鬚，洛爾鬍鬚搖搖晃晃掉了下來

「啊!.......」洛爾的慘叫聲傳遍大街小巷(雖然除宗介其他獸聽不見洛爾的聲音)

「你這個矮冬瓜在搞什麼!」洛爾氣得整條尾巴豎起來，「不好意思不小心扯太大力了，狼的鬍鬚這麼短應該看

不出來」宗介苦笑邊說著「說起來你不是沒有實體嗎?我怎麼碰得到你?」宗介摸著洛爾的胸口，

「除了你別的獸聽不見我也看不見我，因為我們兩隻是一體的，我就你，你就是我」洛爾走到宗介背後蹲下後

摟著宗介「好溫暖..」宗介握著洛爾的狼爪，

「慘了啦!要遲到了」這時學校上課鐘聲突然響起，宗介急忙一路狂奔到學校。


------------------------------------放學後的圖書館-----------------------------------------

「唉....結果因為遲到放學後被留下打掃圖書館」宗介嘆著氣拿著手中的書歸位到書架，

「沒辦法誰叫你遲到」洛爾撫摸著宗介的頭頂

「還不是跟你鬼扯這麼久才會害我遲到」宗介氣得放開手中的書，書本『咚咚』一本本掉落在地上，

「你怎麼了?」宗介看著洛爾不知道在看哪，面色凝重

「坐在那邊的是誰?」洛爾看著坐在窗戶旁藍毛狼獸人，

宗介:「牠是哈特和我同班跟我一樣不太愛說話」

「牠的手環我好像在哪看過」洛爾盯著哈特的右手腕

宗介:「牠之前好像沒有戴」

這時哈特手環發出了強光，「怎麼回事!」光強到宗介無法睜開雙眼，強光面八方照射整間圖書館

「咦!哈特不見了!」光芒漸漸散去之後，已經不見哈特蹤影

「不只是這樣，我們被困在這間圖書館裡了」洛爾摸著圖館大門

「騙人!......」宗介使勁全力推不開怎麼也推不開大門

「快躲開!」洛爾突然的大吼，宗介不知該往哪閃，一張撲克牌劃過宗介臉龐，血緩緩從宗介臉龐流下

「撲克牌不是紙做的嗎?」如刀片般銳利的撲克牌四面八方射了過來，

撲克牌在接近宗介瞬間，宗介面前的地板出現一把刀，洛爾大喊「快拔刀!」

宗介毫無猶豫將刀拔出刀鞘，一陣狂風吹飛所撲克牌，「想打得話衝著我來吧」洛爾舉起武士刀。



扭曲空間中的戰鬥(上)

----------


## 焱狼

此章主要角色:


角色:艾爾斯

獸人種族:白色的狗獸人

身高: 188

體重: 81

個性:表面溫文儒雅，禮尚往來，靜靜的模樣

擅長科目:地裡

外表:全身白毛，身材高大，瞳孔琥珀綠

技能:能控制水，大氣中的水也能控制




此時洛爾四周的書架突然開始震動了起來，書架上的書全數漂浮在半空中，

書中的內頁四處飄散，「場面真盛大啊」書頁有如利刃四面八方射向洛爾向洛爾，

「現在不是說風涼話的時候，不小心點可是會被削成碎片的」呈現半透明狀態的宗介心急的說，

洛爾一刀將所書頁斬成碎紙「結束了嗎?」，宗介看著圖書館的周圍「應該還沒結束，沒找哈特的話應該出不去」

這時洛爾斯周圍的碎紙飄了起來團團將洛爾圍住，洛爾彷彿站在龍捲風中心無法動彈，

尖銳的碎紙片在洛爾身體劃出好幾道傷口「呃!可惡在這樣下去...」洛爾試著將風壁斬開，

斬開了風但是風壁馬上就複合了

這時水突然灌近風壁，風壁整個瓦解洛爾全身也濕淋淋，「冷..死...了!」洛爾全身的毛、耳朵、

尾巴『滴答滴答』滴著水，「哈啾!」洛爾全身發抖著

「是艾爾斯同學!」此時宗介察覺有隻白狗獸人站在圖書館門口，「你們認識?」洛爾看著艾爾斯

宗介:「我們在幼稚園的時候是好朋友，在讀國小的時候牠就搬走了」

「幼稚園?過了這麼久長像會改變吧你知道」洛爾質問宗介

宗介:「我們約好了要當好朋友直到永遠，無論過了多久都不會忘記對方艾爾斯是我交到的第一位朋友」

洛爾:「等一下!剛才的水是牠?」

這時從艾爾斯獸掌中噴出大量的水將洛爾包覆「呃!奇怪?可以呼吸」

洛爾全身被碎紙劃傷的部位漸漸復原「傷口癒合了!」

「宗介我們這麼久沒見你好像變了不少」艾爾斯臉貼近看著洛爾

洛爾:「我看起來哪裡像宗介了」

艾爾斯:「你是宗介沒有錯」在洛爾身後的宗介非常驚訝外表改變這麼多艾爾斯還認得出牠，

洛爾:「你是第一隻看穿我身分的獸，不過現在最重要的是要想辦法離開這」

艾爾斯:「只要找到製造空間的獸」

洛爾:「就是找不到才會被困在這，不過你是怎麼近來的?」

艾爾斯:「很簡單那就在空間上頭開個洞」

「哪裡簡單啦!」洛爾一臉不敢置信吐槽艾爾斯

「碎!」從艾爾斯手中施放出水形成的狼頭，『嗷...鳴...』將空間咬出個大洞，

艾爾斯「趁現在!」當艾爾斯和洛爾衝向洞口，哈特突然出現擋在洞口，

「破!」此時艾爾斯周圍的水氣形成水狼，水狼張一吼『鳴....』一瞬間將眼前的空間震碎，

恢復到原來的圖書館。


扭曲空間中的戰鬥(下) 完

----------


## 幻之靈

艾爾斯: 哎呀~真的是感謝! 焱狼，讓我在這一章有出場的一幕，那麼我就繼續期待，怎麼樣才可以結束這個鬧劇吧^^

-------------------------------
幫忙找一下錯字w

展開了風但是風壁馬上就複合了("斬" 開  "復" 合)

「幼稚園?過了這麼久長像會改變吧你知道」洛爾質問宗介(長"相")

就是找不到才會被困在這，不過你是怎麼近來的("進"來)

「稱現在!」("趁"現在)

----------


## 焱狼

「痛...!」艾爾斯拉著宗介的狗耳朵「現在可以告訴我你的身體是怎麼回事了吧，為什麼你可以變成另外一隻狼獸人?」

「我也不知道，還有洛爾是什麼時候換回來的?」宗介看著身後的洛爾

「戰鬥結束我們就應該換回來」洛爾把頭撇到一旁

宗介:「竟然無視我」

「好了別想扯開話題快說」艾爾斯臉貼近逼問著宗介

兩隻獸爭論到一半，周圍突然暗了下來「怎麼回事!」宗介慌張的四處張望

「艾爾斯、洛爾?」這時宗介發現周圍只剩牠一隻，在黑暗中飄散著白紙，宗介隨手抓了一張白紙

宗介這時忽然感覺一股悲傷的情緒湧上心頭「這種感覺是!」

「我總是孤獨一個，我試著融入大家卻彷彿有道牆，看不見的隔閡，距離是這麼得近

可是感覺上是這麼的遙不可及」哈特的聲音直接傳入宗介腦中，

宗介:「沒錯我也...總是和班上同學格格不入，無法融入大家」

哈特、宗介:「要是我消失了也不會有獸在意，不會被發現，乾脆就這樣消失吧」

宗介的雙腳漸漸的開始變得透明「我總是在遠處看著其牠的獸，就算搭話也無法融入其中」

「宗介!」這時黑暗中兩隻獸掌抓住宗介，消失半個身體的宗介，醒了過來身體恢復原狀

艾爾斯:「宗介你不是孤獨一個，我們的約定還記得?」

「沒錯我們說好了」宗介握緊艾爾斯的手

「我們永遠是朋友」宗介、艾爾斯齊聲

在黑暗中出現一道強光將宗介包覆，在純白世界中宗介見到了洛爾「歡迎回來」洛爾伸出右獸掌，

宗介沒有點遲疑露出微笑握住洛爾「我回來了」

------宗介----->靈魂交換------>洛爾

四處飄散的的白紙形成一隻巨龍『吼!』巨龍的吼聲使整個空間震動

洛爾:「喂...你這根本是犯規吧」

艾爾斯:「就算是這樣還是得硬著頭皮上吧」

「我當然知道，這種情況由不得我們吧」洛爾將刀拔出刀鞘

突然『砰!』紙龍一腳踩向艾爾斯，此時巨龍的腳裸斷成兩截，「冰晶劍!」艾爾斯手中握著冰形成的劍

紙龍斷掉的腳周圍的白紙漸漸接回去「用砍得不行那麼就把你成灰」洛爾一刀揮向紙龍青炎形成的狼撲向紙龍

紙龍張嘴一『吼!』將火狼震散「這下棘手了!」洛爾不知如何是好看著紙龍。


孤獨、過去、記憶(上) 完

----------


## 碎風

原來宗介很怕寂寞啊  話說我也是 (你夠
話說哈特還真強呢  招式好多 (欸
焱狼還真辛苦  從之前的魔法世界立恩哈德 到現在的一個身體兩個靈魂
都寫了好多啊 OAO
不過我忘了第一部小說的名字了   (被踹飛
焱狼要加油喔 ~~
期待下一話  也很期待我的出場XDD  (被拖走

----------


## 焱狼

紙龍一口咬向艾爾斯瞬間，艾爾斯一擊斬下紙龍的頭，斷頭紙龍停下動作

洛爾突然大喊「艾爾斯快躲開!」紙龍尾巴刺向艾爾斯的瞬間，突然颳起一陣強風

「暴風烈牙擊!」拿著一把鐮刀的藍毛狼獸人突然出現，周圍的暴風化成利刃瞬間把紙龍切成碎片

「成功了嗎?」艾爾斯冒著汗，「不!還沒」獵空看著四處飄散的白紙，

「快散開!」洛爾突然大喊，這時在三隻獸的上空白紙突然聚集變成龍爪踩了下來

三隻各別跳開『砰!』三隻獸被震飛『啊.....』

「要是可以找哈特的位置就好了」艾爾斯四處張望著「找到了!」獵空發現在黑暗中有道裂痕

獵空抓起鐮刀一刀砍向裂縫後，裂縫整個裂開，發現哈特被包覆在球體中「這樣就結束了!」獵空正準備砍向去

在下方宗介大喊「快住手!」獵空突然停止動作，這時紙龍突然出現在獵空面前，紙龍尾巴甩向獵空

獵空整隻飛了出去撞向空間壁「啊!」，獵空還沒來得及反應，紙龍尾巴朝獵空刺了過去，

洛爾趕在紙龍尾巴碰觸獵空以前，衝到獵空前方用刀擋住尾巴『鏘!』

洛爾的刀和巨龍尾巴激烈碰撞後產生巨響，傳遍整個空間

「真是千鈞一髮!喂，你還能動吧，快逃」洛爾雙手顫抖對著獵空說，

「應該可以」在獵空掙脫同時，洛爾抵不過紙龍整隻被彈飛了出去，洛爾和獵空從中墜落時被水包覆，

「差點摔成肉餅!」艾爾斯在千鈞一髮使用空氣製造出水將兩隻獸包覆，

這時在心中的宗介開始對洛爾說「這裡讓我來吧」

洛爾:「你在開玩笑吧!沒有任何力量得你，要怎麼跟牠打」

宗介:「我相信牠的心還沒有完全被吞噬，所以我要喚醒牠」

洛爾:「你別開玩笑了!我不能讓你去送死」

宗介:「既然你是我，就應該相信我，我想救哈特的決心洛爾知道的吧」

洛爾聽完宗介的話，一句話也沒說就握住宗介的獸掌「謝謝你洛爾」

------洛爾--靈魂交換-->宗介-------

兩隻獸下來後，獵空一臉驚訝看著宗介「奇怪剛才狼獸人怎麼!」

「等一下在解釋吧，現在當務之急是」宗介慢慢走向巨龍

「等一下!你想做什麼就這樣走過去太危險了!」正當獵空要抓住宗介時，

被艾爾斯阻止「讓牠過去」獵空看到宗介堅定的眼神停下了動作

「哈特同學你聽得到吧，我的聲音，我了解孤獨是件痛苦的事」紙龍停下了動作

宗介:「就在我與哈特同學精神同化時，雖然只有一瞬間我看見了哈特同學的記憶，因為我也是....

不過就這樣永遠逃避好嗎?還是你就想這樣一直受困在那裡面」

這時從紙龍身上傳來哈特的聲音「永遠待在這也沒關係，反正也沒有獸會注意到我，也不會有獸想當我..」

哈特話說到一半宗介突然插話「我願意當哈特的朋友，我當哈特第一個朋友，交朋友慢慢來我們一起找，所以回來吧」

哈特:「你真的願意和我交朋友!」

「交朋友根本沒必要撒這種謊」這時宗介和洛爾聲音同步，宗介身形逐漸轉變成洛爾的樣子，說話聲音卻和宗介同步

「就是這麼回事醒過來吧!」洛爾拔刀揮向紙龍「狼牙‧碎!」洛爾揮出的光刃形成巨狼『嗷...嗚...嗚..』將紙龍咬碎

紙龍散開瞬間耀眼的光芒包圍整個空間，四隻獸回到原來的圖書館。



孤獨、過去、記憶(下) 完

----------


## 碎風

原來哈特是被控制的啊  我以為他一開始就是壞獸 (被踹
原來我還有一把鐮刀當武器啊  這樣是在暗示我就是壞狼嗎 呵呵
我的攻擊還真薄弱啊  起不了什麼作用呢 =w=
說不定我的鐮刀就是我咬著的巧克力棒啊  XDD (被拖走
恭喜哈特跟宗介成為了朋友喔
這樣哈特也不會寂寞了吧
焱狼要加油喔 OwO ~~

----------


## 奇比斯克

一口氣從第一篇看到目前最新的一篇，一個身體兩個靈魂真的挺好看的，很有故事劇情，可以自由對換戰鬥時的靈魂就好像變身一樣
哈特還好不是邪惡勢力的一方，呵呵^^，焱狼加油喔

----------


## 凔藍

原來哈特是這麼孤獨的啊(?
最後還是找到了朋友真是恭喜:3
這小說真的很好看
劇情大推=3

話說兩個靈魂讓敝龍想到遊戲王 (被踹

----------


## 狼の寂

很認真的把全部一次從頭看完了
故事設定很有趣，劇情的走向也挺令我期待的

那些技能感覺起來真的蠻帥的啊www


但是我還是要提出一些美中不足的地方(只是我個狼建議

其一，文章的篇幅稍嫌太短了，感覺比一篇短篇還要短
建議擴充單一章節的篇幅，將字數擴充至至少800 up比較好喔~
這樣文章會比較飽實，並更有可看性
才不會每當讀者讀的正要入戲的時候就突然中斷了


其二，對於單一事物的描寫過於粗糙，簡陋 ， 總之就是不夠詳盡

建議劇情在前進時可以分別對於各個事物做出描述，並帶出該事物該時間點的細節

當然，不是每個事物都需要描述的盡善盡美
其實只需要多將主角身旁相關的事物做出相對完整的描述即可
這樣可以相對的襯托出主角這邊的可看性

若全部的描寫都只是概括的隨意帶過的話，會讓讀者產生一種沒有特色的感覺
這樣就不太妙了...


還有就是在發文前建議多閱讀個幾遍，以方便檢查出文章的錯誤以及錯字的部分



以上純粹為個狼的淺見
希望多少能夠幫助到焱狼啊...
小說加油~  >  <

----------


## 焱狼

經過早上的戰鬥宗介的精神和力氣幾乎消耗的一乾二淨，向學校請了一星期的病假的宗介，

昏迷了七天，第七天的早晨宗介走到校園附近時發現校門口的學生正在釘招牌，「學園祭!」

宗介:「對了!在過兩天就是學園祭了」

洛爾:「好像挺有趣的」

「我記得班上好像有什麼表演」宗介和心中的洛爾談話不知不覺已經到教室門口，

「奇怪怎麼有點吵鬧?」站在門口的宗介打開教室門的瞬間，全班同學看著宗介「大家都看著我?」

「啊!...」班上的同學突然一擁而上抓住宗介，強迫宗介穿上管家服，換衣服之後全班目不轉睛看著宗介，

同學:「曠默同學說的沒錯果然很適合」

這時艾爾斯邊喝著飲料走進教室，看見了穿管家服的宗介飲料噴了出來『噗!...』

艾爾斯目瞪口呆看著宗介「你怎麼穿成這樣?」

宗介:「又不是我自己想穿成這樣的!」

這時班長走了過來「是這樣班上同學們希望宗介同學能上台演奏」

宗介:「演奏?」

班長:「其實班上剛才投票表決選出幾個同學，組成樂團上台表演」

「我不行啦!」宗介慌荒張張的拒絕

班長:「距離學園祭大概還有一星期，我會輔助被選上的同學做練習」

宗介苦惱看著班長:「可是我很容易緊張，而且只有一星期可以練習」

「演奏失敗頂多被嘲笑，你國小的時候不是吹過直笛」曠默帶著開玩笑的語氣走了過來

宗介拿起講桌上的直笛二話不說朝曠默丟過去『鏘!』「還不你害的!」，正中曠默額頭

「你幹嘛拿直笛丟我!」曠默被直笛打中整個頭往後仰

宗介:「拜託這是國小的事，而且又不是小學生吹直笛!」

艾爾斯在一旁吐槽:「你直笛是哪來的啊!」

班長告訴宗介上台的成員之後宗介就答應上台

班長:「那麼放學之後在音樂教室集合吧」

==============放學後的音樂教室============


宗介到達音樂教室時班長、艾爾斯、曠默在教室

班長:「其牠同學要等一下才會到」

「在這之前彈一首示範給你們聽，雖每位同學分配的樂器不同」班長拿起吉他

班長:「EASY GO」

------吉他前奏-----

即使混雜於人群之中
也能清楚地聽見你的聲音
十字路口的正中
我獨自尋找著未來的地圖

我相信天空的對面沒有無法實現的夢想

EASY GO 以輕快的心情邁向所描繪的未來吧
將誰都不知道只屬於你的夢想緊抱懷中


黑夜的對面有什麼？
但我知道也有沾滿不安之時
儘管這樣做是很不講理
但什麼都不做就只能原地踏步

牆壁的對面無須介意四周如何向前踏步吧

以輕快的心情邁向未曾見過的世界吧
即使再次跌倒了
我那顆悸動的心 也不會停止跳動
以自己的步伐 從正面朝向明天吧
在我想要前往的地方 尋找自我
這是僅有一次的機會

在煩惱中將煩惱拋開自己去發掘也無妨
不要回頭 向著堅信的道路 前進吧
就在此刻開始

總有一天必定能到達那個地方
將誰都不知道只屬於你的夢想緊抱懷中
以自己的步伐 從正面朝向明天吧
I WANNA GO AND FIND MYSELF
這是僅有一次的機會
請穩穩抓住吧
EASY GO NOW此刻便輕快出發

即使混雜於人群之中
也能清楚地聽見你的聲音

----終-----

「大概就是這樣，每個都會輪到主唱」班長放下吉他

在場三隻獸聽完之後配服得不由自主鼓掌起來。


學園祭(樂團練習前篇)

----------


## 碎風

歌詞寫得真好啊~~
感覺也激勵到我了呢 owo

原來曠默跟宗介以前認識啊www
真好奇到底發生了什麼事
更好奇為什麼宗介聽了成員之後就願意了 =w=
裡面有誰讓他心動了嗎 XD (被打

那...期待後續的發展喔 >w<

----------


## 極風

不知道為什麼看到學園祭就好興奮

為什麼我一出場就遭到直笛洗禮阿  XD

歌詞的部分好棒喔

很期待正式演出喔

----------


## 焱狼

「不好意思我們來晚了」托比、獵空打開門進了音樂教室

班長:「這樣所有的獸就到齊了，今天先分配使用的樂器」

「宗介是吉他手、獵空是鼓手、艾爾斯貝斯手、托比吉他手、曠默是電子琴」班長一一將樂器分給宗介和其牠獸

班長:「今天就先這樣我們明天再來練習吧」

解散後宗介和其牠成員一起來開音樂教室，宗介發現走廊中央站了一隻泰迪熊「走廊上怎麼會有泰迪熊布偶?」

托比:「應該是哪位同學掉吧」

曠默:「可是這隻泰迪熊就直接站在走廊中央，你不覺得有點詭異嗎?」

獵空:「說得也是要是不小心掉的話應該是躺著的吧」

「不管怎麼說先撿起來吧，要是被其牠同學踩到怎麼辦」

這時宗介在抱起泰迪熊的瞬間周圍的景色整個改變「怎麼回事!」

宗介回過神來時發現置身在某個歐式風格的學校，天花板掛著吊燈「奇怪?這裡是哪?艾爾斯和其牠同學呢?」

宗介走了一段時間在大廳發現了艾爾斯「太好了我還以為只我一隻被困在這種鬼地方」

艾爾斯:「我也是，看來獵空牠們也在這才對我們去找找吧」

「嗯」宗介點點頭和艾爾斯一起尋找其牠同學的下落

兩隻獸在尋找同時討論著現在面臨的問題

艾爾斯:「看來現在這種狀況可能像之前哈特同學的情形一樣」

宗介:「你的意思，我們是被某個受到控制的同學困在這的嗎?」

艾爾斯:「有可能，不過這也是我自己的猜測罷了」

快接近大廳時宗介現三隻獸影「是托比牠們!」

「喂...」宗介一邊喊著一邊跑向大廳

「好像有點不對勁」艾爾斯看著托比，發現牠們眼神有點奇怪

就在宗介接近時曠默從身後拔刀，艾爾斯看見之後大吼「宗介危險!」

「是柴刀!」在千鈞一髮之際宗介聽見艾爾斯的聲音往後跳「曠默你!」

這時托比舉起巨型鐵鎚朝宗介揮了過去「危險!」艾爾斯抱住宗介撲向右方，『砰!』托比將地板整個擊碎

宗介:「牠們是怎麼了?」

艾爾斯:「應該是受到控制了，等一下!獵空上哪了?」

宗介驚見獵空在艾爾斯後方獵空舉起鐮刀「在你後面!」

「呃!」艾爾斯兩肢手夾住鐮刀

「宗介快叫洛爾出來!我一隻沒辦法打三隻」艾爾斯吃力擋著獵空的鐮刀

宗介:「進到這個空間之後我一直沒辦法和洛爾說話」

「可惡!」艾爾斯甩開鐮刀，獸掌對著獵空「冰狼...」

這時宗介撲了上來「不可以!要是牠們受傷的七天後的演出要怎麼辦?」

宗介:「對了!只要找出控制牠們的獸」

「既然這樣得先逃離這」艾爾斯將獸掌對著托比一行獸「接我這招大洪水!」

艾爾斯的獸掌噴出大量的水將托比一行獸沖到走廊的另一頭

「這樣應該能爭取一些時間」艾爾斯抓著宗介的手逃離大廳

「我怎麼喚不出洛爾」宗介走著走著開始喃喃自語

艾爾斯:「應該是這個空間截斷你和洛爾的連結吧，沒想對方的本事這麼大看來這場戰鬥很棘手」

宗介、艾爾斯走到了放滿椅子和一張長桌的大廳「這裡應該是餐廳」艾爾斯斯處張望

這時宗介發現餐桌中央坐了一隻當時站在走廊上的泰迪熊「是那時的泰迪熊布偶!」

艾爾斯:「可能是一起被捲進這裡的吧」

「好有點奇怪這隻泰迪熊好像在笑耶」宗介盯著泰迪熊

艾爾斯:「你的錯覺吧」

這時泰迪熊兩側嘴角往揚笑容恐怖極，「啊!」宗介嚇得大叫

「怎麼了!」艾爾斯急忙跑到宗介旁邊

泰迪熊朝宗介丟出火球「呀!」艾爾斯立刻抽出冰劍將火球砍成兩半「看來找到了呢」

「天哪!為什麼會有這種恐怖的泰迪熊」宗介抱頭搖晃

艾爾斯:「現在不是說這個的時候吧」

這時一把鐮刀飛了過來，宗介大喊「趴下!」鐮刀『鏘!』插進牆壁

艾爾斯:「唼!已經追上來了嗎?」

宗介慢慢走向托比和其牠同學前面「我來引開牠們注意，艾爾斯去對付泰迪熊吧」

艾爾斯:「我知道了你要小心一點」

這時宗介開口唱起歌，這獵空、托比、曠默停下動作

古老的筆記上記載著
昔日的故事尚未迎接結局..
每當時鐘的指針向前
便會更接近願望一步

獸人們在許願時便會抬頭仰望肯定是因為
天空連接著夢想的入口
我是如此深信著 輕輕地閉上雙眼
宛如在尋找微小的希望一般


『我不想當絆腳石所以我要做能做的』


無需畏懼 我想變得更加堅強
並非為回憶 更是為了現在的你
將祈願之語寄宿在純白的雙翼
展翅高飛奔至你所在的蒼穹盡頭

以扭曲的價值觀所見的世界
成年後便遺忘的那鮮明的脆弱過
漂流在支離破碎的時間裡
只是逃避的話連夢想也會遺失

與其對著過於高聳的天空搖頭嘆息
不如伸出能搆著希望的雙手吧
這份心情將會化作引領之風
帶著我至下一個地方

無需畏懼 我想變得更加溫柔
直至將你的悲傷吹散
將祈願之語寄宿在純白的雙翼
與你一同飛至未來的前方

並非為了奪取 我想永遠保持微笑
我想守護在邂逅中遇見的心愛的你
若我能成為你心中的盾牌
便無需畏懼任何事物

無需畏懼 我想變得更加堅強
並非未回憶 更是為了現在的你
將祈願之語寄宿在純白的雙翼
延續未完成的故事
展翅高飛奔至你所在的蒼穹盡頭

艾爾斯將水氣聚集形成一把冰弓射穿泰迪熊，這時一道強光包覆整個空間

宗介睜開雙眼後和其牠同學回到音樂教室門口前


學園祭(樂團練習後篇)完

----------


## 碎風

可愛的泰迪熊出沒了 (大誤
讓我聯想到了某個東西 =w=
這集我變成了壞獸啊  :jcdragon-shock: 
其實我很好的喔 XD

話說只有艾爾斯沒被操控啊 =口=lll
也是啦不然宗介要怎麼辦呢 (被拖走
難道宗介的能力跟吟唱什麼的有關嗎 <<請無視

期待下一章喔   :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 凔藍

看來泰迪熊的威力不容小覷啊~(極大誤
反派感覺都比較帥的說(被打死

宗介與艾爾斯能否順利突破呢~?
廣告後回來(被踹

----------


## 幻之靈

艾爾斯 可是很廚的大叔呢(大誤

不知道是不是我 想太多  總覺得 埋了更多的伏筆(笑

----------


## 焱狼

宗介和其牠同學回到原來的世界後，因為學園祭練習只剩下七天的時間並沒有去追查這次的事件

而經過七天後的練習終於在學園祭當天，演出時刻即將到來 

「台下好多同學!」宗介抓著幕簾緊張的全身顫抖

曠默:「宗介你該不會有舞台恐懼症吧?」

「別緊張第一個唱的是我」獵空搭著宗介的肩

托比:「你不是一個所以不用太緊張」

艾爾斯:「會出糗也沒關係頂多笑一笑」

「聽們這一說我好像一點都不緊張了」宗介笑著說

廣播:「接下來由五隻獸人同學所組成的樂團，希望各位同學們會喜歡牠們帶來的歌曲」

布幕漸漸升上去在台上展露出五隻獸的身影

獵空:「大家好，我是獵空第一首就由我來開頭吧帶來這首INNOCENCE」

「one、two 、three，GO!」獵空敲擊鼓棒

                          =========前奏========

                         隱瞞的感情發出陣陣悲鳴
                              握住真切的誓約

                      一心追求奇跡  彷徨于無盡漆黑之中
                       繼續滯留此地  也只能永無未來

                              今宵夜色勾人
                            雖然未能吐出真言
                            但心底一直訴說著

                         隱瞞的感情發出陣陣悲鳴
                             握住真切的誓約
                          當我變得稍微堅強一些時
                       一定能勇敢穿越眼前這片天空
                         向著前方的未來伸出雙手

                        說出真心話  心情無比激昂
                    在你描繪的地圖上  尋找夢想所在地

                            雲層縫隙間的陽光
                          這份微微顫抖的痛楚
                         倘若又能展翅飛往那片天空

                        浩瀚無際  清澈透明的世界
                              燦耀著我雙眼
                         只要心懷值得信賴的堅強
                      定能在萬里無雲的天空  自由盤旋

                     沒有可以失去的事物  握緊顫抖的手
                          心里只烙印下你天真的笑容

                         如果抓住了故事最終的結局
                             有你一起的回憶
                          將為昔日的片段添上色彩
                      追溯著兩人一起描繪的心靈軌跡

                        隱瞞的感情發出陣陣悲鳴
                            握住真切的誓約
                        當我變得稍微堅強一些時
                       定能勇敢穿越眼前這片天空

                        向著前方的未來伸出雙手…

                          ========終=========
(取自於刀劍神域op)


台下響起了掌聲及歡呼聲「啊....獵空同學!」

「接下來換我摟請大家多多指教」曠默向台下同學揮手「我帶來的這首starlog」


                        =========前奏========

                       究竟在追求這怎樣的明天
                       只是一無所知地憧憬著吧
                    對於真實的自己感到恐懼並逃避
                      只會迷途於永不終止的夢境

                       不需要無法觸及的願望
                   我只需要…能輕輕牽起你手的勇氣


                  繁星照耀著繁華世界的陰暗與黑夜
                   朝著明星指引的天空 展翅高飛
                            終將實現
                託付於以能相信一切的信念描繪成的星座
                     如同當日交織而成的約定一樣
                           I Believe


                  雖然想要確認是否仍聯繫在一起
                    卻無法將任何東西傳達過去
                    若我說出想要了解真實的你
                   是否不斷重複的質問便會結束

                  無法伸展雙手的地方都無法到達
                可我都想到達能輕輕觸碰你手的距離


                 繁星從未變更地持續照耀著黑暗
                   走近這份溫柔 它告訴了我
                   正因我有想要實現的事…
                我會去往你的那邊，請在彼方等待
               我對你的呼喚即便已經無法成聲也好


                  為何我會對某人如此的渴求…
                          這份心意
                 並不僅是一點一點地閃耀著光芒
                  更是想要照亮無法看清的未來

                       We stay night…
                     即便是細小的星星
                   可總有一天…會被看見
               只要朝著繁星指引的天空振翅高飛

                       Kaleidoscope
                照亮這繁華世界的一切的光芒
                 正是當日交織而成的約定
              於輕輕牽起你手的那刻太陽就會升起
                        I Believe

                   ========終=========
(取自於魔法少女伊莉亞op)

台下掌聲不間斷...

托比:「接下來換我了這首歌是Judgelight」

                   =========前奏========

               彼此交響的 願望此刻、逐漸覺醒
                   為了絕對不讓出的未來
               越過邂逅的 命運後所抵達的前方
                    這份思念一定會閃耀

                   向不屬於這裡的未來
                    託付出自己的思念
              繼續踏上尋找堅強的真正意義之旅

                   把那原本存在的痛楚
                  全部都承受得了的意義
                是從奔向明天的你身上知道的

               環繞四周的 景色如今、已逝去
                  緊牽你我的世界的前方
             用身體去感受 那些傾注而來的信號
                   此刻解放所有一切

                Just truth in my heart
                 無論何時我都不會迷惘
                因為心中有著堅定的信念
           直視那漸漸揭開的真實絕不偏移視線
        I'll reach the next stage to realize all.

             總是遙不可及的 你奔跑的後背
        到底從什麼時候開始呢彷彿近在咫尺一般

           懷著藏不盡的不安仰望那狹窄的天空
           總有一天受傷的記憶 會跨過這天空

            此刻憑著憧憬 喚醒 自身潛能
             因為我有想要守護的事物
         環繞四周的 景色從心底里 湧現而出
                這份痛楚便隨風消散

               Believe in Judgelight
               連命運也能 輕易擊破
             用這雙手去創造出黎明吧
          以改變未來的勇氣與一成不變的心
       I believe myself and precious emotion
              憑這思念 打碎一切吧！

            在啟程的 陽光中 彼此起誓
              決意制裁這無盡的黑暗
         雖然害怕 自己會陷入 孤獨的漩渦
             但我已經決定不再回頭了

          環繞四周的 景色如今 已逝去
            緊牽你我的世界的前方
         用身體去感受 那些傾注而來的信號
              此刻解放所有一切

          Just truth in my heart
           無論何時我都不會迷惘
          因為心中有著堅定的信念
      直視那漸漸揭開的真實絕不偏移視線
   I'll reach the next stage to realize all.
              請相信這羈絆吧

              ========終=========

艾爾斯:「大家好我是艾爾斯接下來讓我們繼續唱下去吧帶來這首vitalization」

「啊!...」台下尖叫聲四起

                     =========前奏========

                   向蒼天祈求 願妳能聽見...
                         我就在此處
               請別隱藏著心底深處最真實的感情
             被如此動人的音色所吸引並不需要理由
              讓這熾熱的感情貫穿天際吧 真實之歌

                是從何時開始的? 宛如呼吸一般
                不知為何?開始尋找著妳的身影
          崩壞的心靈因疼痛而發出陣陣吶喊 start it up!
                  不斷湧現的噪音總是在
                    分化和嘲笑著現實
           如同期望一般總是與過於耀眼的光芒錯身而過

              為守護一絲安寧 我情願孤身奮鬥
               只為了感受隻身一人所無法知曉
                     自手傳達來的溫暖

                  只為妳獻上這生命的旋律
             在通往永恆序章的路上描繪淒美的彩虹
            心中所立下的誓言 絕不讓 任何人所篡奪
                  空中飄揚的歌聲交錯重疊
                等待著我們一同展翅高飛

            究竟還要多久 對理想的未來不停倒數著
              究竟還要多久倘若在淚水乾枯之後
          是否還能保有著信念...?請告訴我 該如何飛翔
                  用勝過言語的真實之愛
                       將迷網擊碎
         面對著如出一轍的感情已不想再用謊言去傷害

               竟會如此的希望 想要碰觸到妳
                   已不想再將心靈封閉
                 想要無時無刻的與妳同在

            只要妳在身旁 我便不再畏懼任何事物
              即便時空扭曲 也會因奇蹟而改變
             唯獨那笑容 我想與之形影不離
                堅信著 緊緊相繫的悸動
                 再次朝著未知的世界
                 出發吧、踏上旅程...

                就連寂寞也將化作溫柔
           傷痕也會成為連結強大羈絆的證明

               只為妳獻上這生命的旋律
          在通往永恆序章的路上描繪淒美的彩虹
           於心中的響徹的歌聲絕不會就此終結
               空中飄揚的歌聲交錯重疊
               等待著我們一同展翅高飛
                現在、將一切就此解放

                ========終=========


宗介:「相信現在還澆不熄大家激動的心所來一首慢歌，我帶來的是紅淚」

                 =========前奏========

                  黃昏晚霞 染紅了街道
                 也染紅了身邊你的容顏
                  你想著什麼 看著何方?
                 不知此刻心中有何感受?

                  如果在這條路的前面
                 看不見屬於我們的明天
                  我願緊緊握住你的手
                   與你走遍海角天涯

                  找回笑容 找回夢想
                  找回憐愛 找回喜悅
                 事到如今也為時不晚
                    儘管曾經的我
               以為世間只有有形的一切
                  誰也沒有對我責怪

                這夕陽西下 日暮時分
                讓人漸漸淡忘心中焦慮
                切斷了匆匆的人來人往
                讓一切彷彿定格成照片

                你說 你喜歡這個地方
                你的淚珠映著火紅霞光
                令我心中有種不祥預感
                彷彿你我從此將成永別

                 無論眼淚 還是謊言
                 無論悲傷 還是悔恨
               都是曾與你相伴的證明
               此時的分離一定會開啟
               唯有你我才知曉的回憶
                  在心中立下誓言
                 總有一天能再會...

               你道別的聲音漸漸遠去
              夕陽也緩緩吞沒你的身影
                臨別前你最後告訴我
              時光決不會白白流逝...

                喚醒笑容 喚醒夢想
                喚醒憐愛 喚醒喜悅
              讓它們永遠迴響於回憶
                  儘管曾經的我
              不知世間有著無形的感情
                如今我已能夠相信...

                ========終=========
(取自於灼眼的夏娜插曲)

宗介:「接下來的最後一首歌將由我們五個合唱」

五個齊聲:「開始吧!永痕的現實!」

              =========前奏========


         閃耀著的希望於這街道中穿行而過
                  無論到何時
           與相互信任的同伴都手牽著手
         跟隨我心持續尋覓著值得信任的明日


             站立此處 於人潮的中央
              注視著漸行漸遠的你
            “相互理解”的重要性
               如今我總算明白了

          幾重的笑容 為今日增添了色彩
                包容大家的心
         我想要守護如此理所當然的東西


          邁步前進的夢想 響徹這片藍天
       以不受動搖的能力漸漸能夠抓住現實
      直面自己的弱點正因為手持這樣的堅強
           無論到何時 都不可能忘記
              要緊擁著這份羈絆
   挺起胸膛向令人自豪的未來發起足以貫穿的衝擊


        孤單一人封閉內心就此跨越過多個黑暗
        何時開始終於察覺這並不孤單的堅強

          回想起來 初次與你相會的當日
      從那開始重複多次相互的心意交匯重疊


     終於獲得手中 閃耀光輝逐漸照耀起這個世界
          相重疊的思念指導了我前進的道路
         我最喜歡的你你的夢想我會給予保護
                   無論何時
          與相互信任的同伴都心意相通
     有我風格的純真率直的願望要去貫穿實現

          foo…We can accept reality
   I'll link the personal wall for me and you

                 你的溫柔
      (The feeling dive into my heart)
            無論何時我都感受得到
      (So,I continue eternal reality)

         邁步前進的夢想 響徹這片藍天
      以不受動搖的能力漸漸能夠抓住現實
       閃耀著的希望於這街道中穿行而過
                無論何時
         與相互信任的同伴都手牽著手
     跟隨我心持續尋覓著值得信任的明日

             ========終=========
(取自於科學超電磁砲S OP)

台下響起如雷的掌聲及歡呼聲「啊....」

「宗介你怎麼了?」艾爾斯看著宗介臉色鐵青看著著天花板

艾爾斯朝著宗介所看的方向一瞧，一隻泰迪熊浮在半空中露出恐怖般的笑容，

這時突然間已天花板為中心整間體育館被捲進黑暗之中。


學園祭(憾動獸心的歌聲)完

----------


## 極風

五獸樂團超棒的    >w<

原來大家都這麼受歡迎啊

那隻陰險的泰迪熊又再度登場了

竟然能把體育館都捲進黑暗中    OAO|||

----------


## 碎風

呼   看了好久啊~~

歌詞真不錯  都是句句激勵獸心啊 ~

沒想到我是第一個啊 OAO

結果唱完可愛的泰迪熊又出現了 =w=

麻煩小女孩來帶他回家吧  XD (被踹飛~

話說這就是所謂樂極生悲嗎  (你夠

期待下一章喔 (逃~

----------


## 焱狼

黑暗散去後宗介和其牠成員再次掉入泰迪熊製造的幻想空間

獵空:「這裡是哪?」

曠默:「其牠同學呢?」

「糟了!其牠同學和托比都不在，得在遇上其牠同學前找到泰迪熊」宗介突然抱頭大叫

艾爾斯:「得快點才行要不然可能會演變成沒辦法收拾的局面」

「現在不是冷靜分析的時候快走..」宗介說完之後急忙拉著艾爾斯、獵空、曠默，找尋泰迪熊

宗介等獸來到了大廳，這時方一道火焰朝宗介襲來，曠默抽出巨劍衝向宗介面前頂住火焰

獵空:「宗介、曠默!」

「在上面!」艾爾斯將空氣中水分凝聚成好幾顆水球向天花板的泰迪熊射過去

水球在碰觸到泰迪熊前就全數蒸發了

「真難纏!」艾爾斯面色凝重看著天花板的泰迪熊

「那就直把它砍成兩半」曠默、獵空齊聲

曠默、獵空往上跳同時砍向泰迪熊，這時泰迪熊面前彷彿有道屏障兩獸武器完全碰觸不到泰迪熊

激烈的碰撞產生閃光不時發出『滋....』的聲響

泰迪熊露出詭異的笑容『砰!』兩獸瞬間被彈了開來「啊!」

獵空、曠默往地面墜落，獵空在墜落地面讓大廳颳起強風減緩衝擊力道

「你們沒事吧!」宗介急忙跑向獵空、曠默

這時上方的泰迪熊蓄積火球準備丟向宗介

「危險!」艾爾斯大吼在一瞬間水氣形成一隻水狼『嗷...嗚...』一口將火球吞了下去

泰迪熊突然全身包覆著黑光緩緩降落到地面

「這種感覺是什麼?」宗介雙眼瞪大看著黑光

黑光慢慢散去泰迪熊的身行慢慢形成一隻狼獸人的身形

「怎麼可能!」宗介搖頭看著狼獸人

艾爾斯:「是洛爾!」

獵空:「宗介你們認識牠嗎?」

「牠一定是假的!」宗介全身顫抖著

「不管牠是誰不打倒牠的話就回不去了」曠默舉起大劍砍向洛爾

洛爾將刀拔出刀鞘單手擋住曠默的劍「竟然單手!」

洛爾揮動手中的刀將曠默的劍彈了出去

正當洛爾要往曠默胸口砍下去時，獵空舉起鐮刀擋下洛爾「快逃啊!」

洛爾突然一腳往獵空的腹部踢了下去「啊!...」，獵空就這麼飛了出去

「就算牠是洛爾也不能就這樣放任不管」艾爾斯將洛爾身旁空氣的水分凝聚成水將洛爾包覆

「這樣應該就能限制牠的行動」

「狼火!」洛爾揮動手中的刀，洛爾周圍的水在一瞬間化為蒸氣，藍色的火炎化為狼的身型沖向艾爾斯

一陣爆炸將艾爾斯等獸炸飛「啊!....」

「在這樣下去大家都會死的，我不要..」宗介雙膝跪地看著倒地的夥伴和洛爾

洛爾慢慢走向失去意識的曠默，正當洛爾要一刀刺下去宗介大吼「快住手!」

洛爾看著緩緩起身的宗介，『如果不在這阻止牠大家都會死，要阻止牠..』此時宗介雙手手腕，

雙腳腳裸出現帶著鎖鏈的手鐐和腳鐐

這時的宗介不帶任何感情像是無意識般，一瞬間衝到洛爾面前『砰!』一拳擊飛洛爾

洛爾在撞上牆之前腳踩著牆當踏墊飛向宗介，正當洛爾要砍向宗介時，宗介利用手腕的鏈條綁住洛爾

一技下壓踢洛爾整個陷入地面，這時的宗介看到被打倒的洛爾倒地昏了過去「洛爾對不起...」

此時洛爾突然站了拿著刀慢慢走向宗介，曠默使盡力氣撐起上半身「你不要做夢了」將手中的劍丟向洛爾

巨劍直接刺穿洛爾，一道黑光從洛爾身體衝出，洛爾身形逐漸變小最後變回泰迪熊布偶，布偶化成灰

周圍突然一片黑在場所有獸往下墜落。


覺醒(完)

----------


## 極風

這篇食用完畢

那隻泰迪熊果然很詭異呢  (?
竟然還可以變成洛爾
而且還這麼的強
看來宗介要開始覺醒了呢

本篇重點:我是補刀王   (大誤

得在遇上*其牠學前*找到泰迪熊   <<   這是指其牠同學前嗎??
這時的宗介不帶任何感情*向*是無意識般  <<   像
洛爾*施行*逐漸變小  <<  這是身形嗎?

----------


## 碎風

3分鐘秒看  (被踹死

這泰迪熊還真厲害  招數還真多 OAO

話說變化出的洛爾是真的還假的 owo

想也知道是假的吧 (被踹飛~

宗介覺醒後好厲害  不愧是主角啊 XD

不知道覺醒後洛爾到哪了   期待下一章~~

P.S  極風哥哥根本經典尾刀啊 (不

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

歌詞的部分，建議標出出處喔，模仿是進步的元素之一，但是抄襲並不是。
歌曲的出處
FATE
科學的超電磁砲
紅眼的夏娜
請作者注意一下創作倫理，借用音樂的意境沒有不好，但是請尊重原作的著作權。

----------


## 焱狼

最近因為生活壓力的關係
可能會有點寫不出來 :jcdragon-pet: 
我需要一些時間調適一下

----------


## 凔藍

不愧是主角呢~ :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
覺醒之後威力翻倍(?

話說這泰迪熊還真是可怕呢~
可愛的外表下竟然隱藏如此強大的威力 (極大誤

P.S.新任尾刀王出爐了~(被踹

----------


## 焱狼

宗介和其牠同學醒過來時發現周圍都是樹

「被丟到森林的中央」艾爾斯張望著四周

曠默:「還沒結束!不是打敗那隻詭異的泰迪熊就能出去了嗎?」

獵空看著發呆的宗介問道:「宗介洛爾回到你身體裡了嗎?」

「洛爾?獵空我不懂你在說什麼耶?」宗介疑惑看著獵空

獵空:「宗介你的記憶?」

艾爾斯:「看來宗介對洛爾的記憶已經喪失了」

獵空:「先解決眼前的問題吧，之後在想辦法幫宗介恢復記憶」

曠默:「說到宗介」

艾爾斯:「宗介上哪去了?」

三隻獸急忙在森林中尋找著宗介的身影，這時曠默站在大樹前的宗介不知道獨自看著什麼

「宗介」曠默上前發現樹上綁了一隻灰狼獸人「牠是!」

艾爾斯和獵空隨到達了大樹前，宗介緩緩爬上大樹慢慢接近洛爾

正當宗介要觸碰到洛爾時突然有個聲音「等一下!宗介同學不可以碰牠」

這時一隻龍人匆匆忙忙跑了過來

獵空:「你是!隔壁班的坎斯頓同學」

「先別管我是誰，快阻止宗介同學」坎斯頓一臉心急

此時宗介已經觸碰到洛爾突然一道黑光包覆住洛爾和宗介

大樹的上出現了一個木偶娃娃，大樹漸漸的變成一顆黑色光球

艾爾斯:「倒底是怎回事?」

坎斯頓:「那個木偶就是製造這幻想空間的元凶，我掉到這後觀察那隻木偶有段時間

它不知道從哪抓到靈魂，就差一個軀體，現在那個木偶會跟宗介同學同化」

曠默:「同化開什麼玩笑啊!」

艾爾斯:「你的意思是洛爾和宗介會跟那個怪物同化」

木偶露出詭異的笑容跳進黑色光球中的瞬間，黑色光芒照耀整個空間

黑光慢慢散去從黑光中出現擁有一對惡魔翅膀的灰狼獸人



變異宗介:「這力量太棒了哈....」

「快把宗介還給我們」曠默情緒失控拔出巨劍砍向惡魔

「不可以!」坎斯頓大吼

曠默到惡魔面前時瞬間被彈了出去「啊!」

獵空:「要怎麼做才能讓宗介恢復」

「先撤退吧，重新擰定計劃後再來吧」坎斯頓將雙掌對著惡魔「龍吼風暴!」突然颳起一陣狂風

風停了之後坎斯頓等獸已經消失了蹤影

艾爾斯回過神來發覺牠們已經逃到離剛才的地點幾公里外的地方

「可惡為什麼會變成這樣?」曠默情緒煩燥

坎斯頓:「其實我掉到這個世界後開始尋找逃離這個世界的方法，有一天偶然發現剛才的大樹

而那個木偶好像就是在等宗介」

艾爾斯:「看來宗介會失去記憶是那個木偶搞得鬼」

獵空:「意思是它的目標一開始就是洛爾和宗介」


遺失的心(完)




_宗介變異體是參考某張圖畫出來畫得比原圖差owo_

----------


## 碎風

宗介變邪惡了 OAO
話說宗介你的衣服哪去了 (被踹
泰迪熊之後  換木偶登場 OAO
好期待接下來會是什麼www

這麼晚還發文   焱狼辛苦了
早點睡對身體比較好喔
我好像沒什麼資格說啊  (被踹飛~

----------


## 凔藍

玩具果真不是什麼好東西(x
宗介學到新技能:衣著隱身術(被踹飛
接下來就看主角群(?)們如何突破這次的困境了~

----------


## 焱狼

這時坎斯頓在背後的大樹發現一段文字

『迷失在森林空間徘迴不定的獸人，當森林陷入沉默之時必定能獲得新生之力』

坎斯頓看得一頭霧水「這是什麼意思?」

這時後方的草叢突然傳來『唰唰!』的聲音，曠默舉起劍對著草叢大吼「誰躲在那?」

夏克慌張的雙掌舉高拼命揮動「不要殺我!」

獵空:「你不是小夏嗎?」

「唉...既然都來了為什麼要躲起來?」艾爾斯無奈嘆了一口氣

夏克:「因為我看大家殺氣騰騰的所以我不敢靠近」

獵空:「你反應過度了」

「我記得夏克的能力」艾爾斯盯著夏克

「什麼!」夏克緊張的左顧右盼

坎斯頓:「對呀!說不定小夏能幫宗介恢原狀」

「我記得有一次小夏不小心把獵空的靈魂抽出來」曠默笑著說

一群獸開始竊竊私語討論著，經過討論之後一行獸前往森林中央

這時突然傳來了惡魔的聲音「特地來送死真是辛苦你們了」

突然間森林的樹根從地面衝出來朝艾爾斯一行刺了過去「啊!....」所有獸為了躲避攻擊跌得東倒西歪

艾爾斯:「各位按照計劃行動吧」

齊聲:「喔!!」

「颶風碎咬!」獵空揮舞鐮刀，颳起一陣狂風，狂風有如刀刃般掃向惡魔

這時惡魔倒吸一口起將風吸入口中，在場所有獸目瞪口呆

獵空:「什麼!」

艾爾斯:「怎麼可能!」

曠默:「開玩笑的吧!」

坎斯頓:「怎麼會!」

夏克:「騙人!」

惡魔將口中的暴風吐回去，獵空大吼「快趴下!」眼前的樹瞬間被風刃砍倒好幾棵

「這樣有點無趣你們一起上好了，有什麼招數儘管使出來」惡魔收起翅膀緩緩降落

曠默舉起劍朝惡魔右邊砍了過去「呀!....」艾爾斯則是拿著冰劍朝左邊「呀!....」

惡魔同時擋下兩邊的攻擊並且將兩獸甩到空中，惡魔一拳往曠默腹部打下去，曠默整個飛出去「啊!」

艾爾斯則是一腳被惡魔踢飛「啊!」

夏克:「艾爾斯!曠默!」

坎斯頓、獵空:「換我們上吧!」

正當坎斯頓和曠默要衝向惡魔時，坎斯頓發覺牠的周圍一切事物突然靜止不動連聲音都沒有

「怎麼會這樣!難道是」坎斯頓看著惡魔原本以為是惡魔做的好事，惡魔也是靜止不動

這時坎斯頓想起刻在樹上的字『迷失在森林空間徘迴不定的獸人，

當森林陷入沉默之時必定能獲得新生之力』

這時從坎斯頓眼前地面冒出一根木杖「這就是新生之力?」



而夏克雖然不能動胸口一藍光出現一枝銀灰色的杖上頭鑲了一顆水藍色的珠子

當坎斯頓拿起木杖瞬間周圍恢復原狀

這時夏克還搞不清楚眼前的杖是做什麼的「這什麼?」

「你該不會以為隨便拿一根樹枝就能打倒我了吧」惡魔看著坎斯頓手中的木杖

「我就是這麼想的」坎斯頓拿起木杖敲擊地面，

「什麼!」這時森林所有的樹伸長刺向惡魔

「難道這傢伙在這空間裡獲得控制植物的力量」惡魔拔刀瞬間砍斷所有的樹

坎斯頓轉動手中的木杖， 一棍打向惡魔，惡魔拔刀擋了下來「怎麼可能!明明是根木棍怎麼不會斷?」

惡魔整個氣勢被坎斯頓壓過

「木龍咬擊!」這時從惡魔後方竄出好幾顆樹行成一隻木龍『吼!』，木龍衝向惡魔，惡魔隨即跳開閃過

坎斯頓對著發呆的夏克大吼「小夏快抓住眼前的杖」



夏克聽到坎斯頓的呼喊聲回過神抓住眼前的杖

坎斯頓沒有注意到後方的惡魔正準備一刀揮向牠

夏克大吼「危險!」夏克抓著杖敲擊地面「光啊化成刀刃貫穿祂!」天空的陽光隨即化成

細長的形狀射向惡魔「什麼!這小鬼竟然有言靈的力量」

「別忘了還有我們」艾爾斯汗曠默衝出草叢

「呀!....」獵空和曠默同時揮動手中的武器，劍壓風壓結合重創惡魔，惡魔整個彈飛撞向大樹

艾爾斯將惡魔周圍水氣化成冰，冰凍惡魔的手腳

獵空:「小夏該你了」

夏克舉起杖敲擊地面「邪惡的靈魂回歸黑暗吧」

這時從宗介的胸口衝出黑光不時傳來慘叫聲「啊!.......」

黑光完全從宗介體內排出，宗介也倒地昏了過去，身體漸漸的恢復原狀

「成功了!」在場伙伴們看到宗介恢復大聲歡呼



在黑暗中的靈魂之光(完)

----------


## 凔藍

坎斯頓與夏克獲得"+9999攻 法杖"成功擊殺Boss~(被踹飛
惡魔前面的氣勢好強但是到了後面完全沒了XD

就這樣惡魔被消滅了, 從此大家過著幸福的生活, 真是可喜可賀可喜可賀~
找些錯字(被踹
沒有注意*倒*後*放*的惡魔正準備一刀揮向牠 -->注意到, 後方   (應該啦=w="

----------


## 吉克

QAQ 變異宗介被殺了、這樣我以後就看不到變異宗介了(被踹飛

----------


## 碎風

俗話說:驕兵必敗 XD  (被踹~
原來小夏的能力這麼特殊啊~
話說把我的靈魂抽出來是想做什麼呢  (重點誤

夏克發動魔法卡 : 「光的封印劍」 緊接著  發動魔法卡 ｢靈魂吸取」  (不
惡魔失去戰鬥能力 XD

其實木杖是傳說中的神裝啊有沒有   (被踹死 XAX

----------


## 焱狼

第一話獵殺大野狼的小紅帽


在擊敗惡魔之後宗介一行獸回到了校園，倒在教室的所有獸恢復了意識但宗介卻還沒醒

夏克搖晃著宗介:「宗介!」

獵空:「為什麼只有宗介還沒醒?」

昏迷的宗介此時正在做夢著

洛爾:「抱歉給你和大家添麻煩了」

宗介搖了頭:「沒關係你回來就好」

宗介伸出獸掌:「歡迎回家」

洛爾握住宗介露出笑容:「我回來了」

正當在場的獸為宗介還沒恢復意識吵的不可開交，宗介右掌揉著眼睛「怎麼這吵啊?」

坎斯頓笑了一下:「這不是醒了嗎?」

夏克撲倒宗介大哭:「太好了!」

夏克的鼻涕黏在宗介衣服上「小夏鼻水!鼻水!流出來了!」

曠默:「真是的害我們白擔心一場」

第二天早上老師出了一個課題要我們去找國外的故事書寫心得所以一行獸來到了圖書館

夏克:「到底要找什麼故事來寫比較好」

獵空:「如果有能那種有附心得故事就好了」

坎斯頓:「你會不會想太多了」

這時曠默撞上後方的書架突然一本書掉落到地板，宗介撿起「這什麼?童話故事集」

獵空:「咦!這個好裡面應該有很多故事我們一起看這本吧」

宗介在翻開書的一瞬間一道強竄出包圍住在場所有獸「啊!...」

光芒消失之後獵空和夏克發現只剩他兩個在森林中央

夏克:「我們怎麼會在森林裡啊!!」

獵空:「難道又是惡魔?」

夏克:「應該不是吧」

這時在森林中突然傳來了呼救聲「救命啊!」

突然從草叢跑出一隻大野狼抱住獵空雙腳「怎麼回事?」

大野狼:「拜託你們救救我!」

夏克:「為什麼大野狼突然出現喊救命?」

獵空看著前方的草叢:「追著大野狼的應該是獵人吧」

這時衝出草叢的是拿著斧頭的小紅帽

夏克和獵空不敢置信的大叫:「竟然是小紅帽!」

小紅帽這時朝獵空砍了過去獵空立即反應拿出鐮刀擋下斧頭「拜託一個人類女孩哪來這種怪力?」

夏克:「難道我們是被吸進童話書裡了嗎?」

「小紅帽大野狼不是這樣寫的吧!」獵空的鐮刀和小紅帽斧頭碰撞著

獵空使力頂飛了小紅帽的斧頭

夏克:「樹木化做枷鎖限制住祂的行動吧」這時一旁的樹木像繩索般綑住小紅帽

「虛刃‧風狼咬碎」獵空丟出手中的鐮刀化成風刀行成無數的風狼

這時夏克突然阻止獵空「等一下!祂會不會只是被附身而已」

獵空:「你看清楚」

當風狼咬碎小紅帽時小紅帽化成黑影消失在天空

夏克:「你是怎麼知道祂不是人類?」

獵空:「接下祂斧頭是我耶而且一般小女孩不會有這種殺紅眼的眼神更不要說祂的怪力了」

夏克:「原來是這樣啊」



(第一話完)

----------


## 焱狼

預告一下第二話 :jcdragon-pu: 

患有失眠症的睡美人

出場角色:曠默.坎斯頓

----------


## 凔藍

這次是變調的童話呀~
敝龍超喜歡這種故事的>w<

這篇是小紅帽下一篇是睡美人那接下來是否是白雪公主呢XD

----------


## 碎風

別啊  寫心得的我最頭痛了  ((不
童話世界大暴走  (?
進擊的小紅帽  ((等等
沒想到完全顛倒過來了ww
所以換成睡美人要親王子才能睡 ((好像不對~
祝兩位順利  owo

----------


## 焱狼

「這裡是哪?」曠默揉著後腦勺看這四周

「你有聽到什麼嗎?曠默」坎斯頓耳朵搧動警覺性觀察著四周

曠默獸起耳朵皺著眉頭一臉困惑「好像是打呼聲!」

坎斯頓與曠默循著呼聲來到了一座城市，兩獸發現這座城安靜的出奇簡直像座死城

此時城市中傳來了複數的呼聲，兩獸進到了城市之後發現

所有的人類竟然都倒頭呼呼大睡

曠默:「為什麼?這裡的人類全都睡著了」

「喂!醒醒這裡發生什麼事?」坎斯頓隨便找了一個呼睡的人類試著叫醒他

結果還是一點反應都沒有呼呼大睡

這時有人類女孩有氣無力的從屋裡走出來，曠默靠近少女這時曠默突然大叫「啊!」

發現少女兩個眼睛黑眼圈簡直像是熊貓一樣眼袋非常深

曠默:「我的天!你幾天沒睡啊」

少女睡眼惺忪:「我已經十天沒睡了」

坎斯頓:「十天!可是這裡的人卻跟你相反呼呼大睡怎麼都叫不醒」

少女:「這裡的人大概是十天前一隻巨大的獅鷲從天而降突然一陣狂風吹過羽毛散落

人們一個接著一個倒地不起」

坎斯頓質問:「等一下!你說失眠了十天，那麼你失眠也是十天前摟?」

曠默:「兩著之間好像有什麼關聯」

曠默這時鼻子抖動了一下大喊「危險!」撲倒坎斯頓突然間為數眾多的羽毛像箭矢般射了過來

「喔，原來還有人醒著」一隻巨形獅鷲在天空盤旋著

獅鷲降落到兩獸面前「原來不是人類」

「如果是獸人的應該擁有比那些沒用的人類更強的精神力」獅就張開雙翼羽毛朝兩獸射過去

曠默抽出身後的大劍一揮『鏘..!』擋下所有羽毛

獅鷲的尾巴化成一條巨蟒朝坎斯頓衝了過去，巨蟒接近瞬間坎斯頓抽出木杖撐開巨蟒的嘴

獅鷲:「我看你能撐多久」

「哼」坎斯頓冷笑，把木杖從巨蟒口中抽離之後一腳往巨蟒下顎踢上去

巨蟒的嘴被踢得整個合起來

曠默接著跳到巨蟒的上一劍把巨蟒砍成兩半

這時獅鷲突然出現在曠默噴出藍色的火炎全身著火的曠默大叫「啊!..奇怪?不會熱耶」

坎斯頓:「曠默!你沒事吧?」

曠默打量著自己的身體:「我沒事」

坎斯頓鬆了一口氣:「沒事就好」

坎斯頓轉動木杖:「那我們上吧」

『砰!』這時曠默不曉得為什麼突然倒頭呼呼大睡「鳴...」

坎斯頓走到曠默身旁試圖叫醒曠默「曠默!現在不是睡覺的時後醒醒啊!」

----------


## 焱狼

坎斯頓只顧眼前呼呼大睡的曠默忘記後方的獅鷲，這時獅鷲的嘴朝坎斯頓刺了過去

『鏘!』坎斯頓緩緩轉過身驚見!，獵空手拿著鐮刀頂住獅鷲的嘴顫抖著「你們在搞什麼!」

夏克:「為什麼?曠默睡著了」

坎斯頓:「牠被獅鷲的火焰擊中就變這樣了」

獵空一臉吃力頂著獅鷲的鳥嘴「我很不想打斷你們可是我快撐不住了」

「抱歉」坎斯頓把木杖朝獅鷲射過去「木龍咬擊!」杖化成木龍咬住獅鷲的頸部

這時獅鷲的蛇尾朝獵空咬去，就一瞬間蛇尾要碰觸道獵空時洛爾突然擋在獵空前方絲毫不差將蛇尾剖成兩半

「可惡!你們到底從哪冒出來的?」獅鷲一臉吃驚看著洛爾

「看我一個一個把你們吃進肚子裡」獅鷲被剖半的蛇尾變成兩條

夏克:「竟然分裂了!」

洛爾:「坎斯頓把曠默叫醒用什麼方法隨你吧，要不然我們沒辦法一邊戰鬥一邊保護牠」

「我知道了」坎斯頓緩緩走到曠默前方，從袖口抽出一隻針往後曠默腳底扎下去

「啊!...」曠默整個跳起來抱著大叫「你想殺了我啊!」

「只是被針刺了一下太誇張了吧」坎斯頓一臉鎮定

「很痛耶!」曠默眼角含著淚大吼

這時曠默一把推開坎斯頓「危險!」獅鷲的羽毛像暴雨般橫掃過來，曠默直接被正面擊中後煙霧瀰漫

獵空:「曠默!」

「放心牠命很硬」坎斯頓拍著獵空的肩膀

「你也太狠了吧，我是因為要救你..」煙霧散去後只見曠默將大劍頂在前方

「好..我知道了該把這場鬧劇結束了」坎斯頓旋轉木杖之後將木杖插入地面「草木化成束縛的枷鎖!」

地面上的樹木以驚人的速度衝向空中綁住獅鷲「怎麼會!」

「該我了」曠默扛起巨劍跳上天空，獅鷲死命掙扎「可惡!」

曠默揮動巨劍「呀..!」一劍把獅鷲的翅膀砍斷，正當獅鷲往下墜落時

「換小夏上了!」夏克把手中的杖對著天空:「大氣中的水氣化成牢籠吧」

這時的獅鷲突然被水包覆浮在半空中

獵空、洛爾齊聲:「最後換我們了!」

「獵風狼牙」獵空揮動連刀風化成巨狼

「狼火‧燒」洛爾的刀身青色火炎纏繞著，一刀揮向獅鷲

獵空的風狼和洛爾的青炎融合後化成一隻青色火炎的巨狼，一瞬間將獅鷲化成灰燼

原本沉睡中的市民漸漸的醒過來

夏克:「太好大家都醒了」

這時洛爾一行突然被光包覆

曠默:「這是?」

坎斯頓:「這次應該就是回家」

一行獸在把眼睛睜開時發現在原來的圖書館





這篇故事到這裡做結束雖然不像完結

我因該還會在寫新的故事到時在麻煩各位獸友來爭角

         by焱狼

----------


## 焱狼

這一天宗介和朋友們為了消暑來到了某個海灘

這時的宗介獨自坐在沙灘看著海平面

「天氣這麼好，你怎麼看起來陰沉沉的?」小傲趴在宗介頭上

「沒什麼」宗介語氣沉重

獵空將小傲拉到一旁「先讓牠暫時靜一靜吧，在一個月前牠才失去重要的朋友」

「朋友?牠的朋友發生什麼事?」小傲一臉疑惑追問著

「與其說是朋友應該說是牠的另一半」曠默邊說邊走了過來

「另一半!難道是女朋友?」小傲驚訝的大聲問

這時小夏插話「真是的，你這樣回答很容易讓其牠獸誤會」

「其實宗介牠」正當獵空要說出宗介沮喪的原因時，曠默突然阻止獵空「等一下這種事不能跟其牠獸外傳吧」

獵空「小傲雖然才剛轉來，對我們來說已經是很重要的朋友所以應該把宗介的狀況告訴牠」

「小夏也覺得應該把宗介沮喪的原因說明給小傲聽，而且小傲也很擔心宗介」小夏看著發呆的宗介

就在所有獸一致同意之後，獵空將宗介身體中存在著另一個靈魂說明給小傲聽

小傲「那麼宗介是為了身體存在著另一個自己在傷腦筋嘍?」

曠默「正好相反」

「相反?」小傲一臉疑惑

獵空接著說「就在三個月前不知道什麼原因洛爾突然消失」

正當小傲講話講到一半發現宗介後方的沙竟然漸漸的堆高形成了一個巨人「那是什麼啊!」

這時聽到小傲大喊在場的獸才發現宗介有危險

「宗介你發什麼呆還不快逃!」此時小傲已經朝宗介的方向衝了過去

正當沙巨人握拳一拳搥像宗介小傲衝到宗介正前方『砰!』小傲接住沉重的拳頭「呃!」

小傲吃力頂住巨拳對宗介大吼「宗介你這個笨蛋，也替我們這些關心你的朋友想想好不好

如果你不在了或消失我們會跟你一樣痛苦」



(待續)

----------


## 極風

嗷   >W<   更新了耶

QWQ   期待好久了   一開始就出現這麼震撼的消息   (另一半意味  (?

期待下一篇   加油   ><

----------


## 焱狼

「快撐不住了!...」小傲的力氣逐漸的被巨人壓過

這時突然從遠方伸出一根長棍「啪!」打斷巨人的腳，巨人就這麼失去重心倒了下去

「呵..雖然不知道怎麼回事不過得救了」小傲滿頭汗喘著

此時倒下的沙巨人突然整散開變回普通的沙

「真是千鈞一髮你差點就要變成鱷魚皮夾了」坎斯頓右肩扛著木棍走了過來

獵空等獸急忙跑到宗介小傲身邊

曠默「你們倆個沒事吧」

「咦?坎斯頓你不是回爺爺家了」小夏好奇的問

坎斯頓「我爺爺家就在這附近」

「我快累趴了而且好熱喔」小傲鬆了一口氣之後跌坐在沙地

「是誰躲在那!」曠默從空間中抽出巨劍並且朝山壁投擲過去

就在劍要刺向山壁時，巨劍被彈了回來，巨劍就這麼朝著發呆的宗介飛了過去

「慘了!我動不了!」小傲正要動身接下劍發現身體因為剛才的衝擊動彈不得

「風啊將我眼前一切事物吹散吧」小夏跑到宗介前方

突然颳起一陣強風曠默的劍被吹到遠方

「你不去追沒關係嗎?」獵空有點無奈看著曠默

「糟了!我的劍!」曠默邊喊邊追「等一下!」

「唉..真是的，既然大家都來了就住我爺爺家吧反正空間很大」坎斯頓嘆了一口氣

------到了夜晚一行獸住近了坎斯頓爺爺家-----

「吃飽了...」吃飽的曠默往後躺下

小夏「吃飽就躺下會變成牛喔」

「不過今天在沙灘出現那個到底是?」這時小傲還對於白天所發生的事抱持著許多疑問




(待續)



外傳的部份我寫成一段一段的短篇

----------


## 焱狼

坎斯頓「我們去外頭散散步吹吹風，夜晚的山林蠻涼爽的」

「可是總覺得今天晚上不太平靜」小夏有點不安看著門外

獵空發覺小夏臉色凝重「你怎麼了?」

「沒什麼」小夏晃了一下頭

「那就走吧」曠默突然一把抓住宗介的手

「咦!不要突然拉我!」宗介被曠默拖著走出門外

於是一行獸往深山裡前進，夏夜的山林微風吹拂，不時傳來蟲鳴聲

走了幾分鐘之後小傲發現宗介不見身影「奇怪!宗介跑去哪了?」

坎斯頓「剛才不是走在小傲後面嗎?」

小傲轉過身看見面無血色宗介愣了一下「天哪!你臉色怎麼突然變成那麼差?」

宗介回答的有氣無力「沒事，可能有點累」

這時小夏突然說了一句讓在場獸很疑惑「你不是宗介，你是誰?真的宗介呢?」

宗介冷笑「沒想到這麼快就被發現了，我叫戒我是受某個人的指示來解決礙事的獸」

這時戒的周圍產生劇烈震動，一顆巨石從地面衝出，在場的獸一哄而散

曠默抽出巨劍迅速衝砍向戒，正當曠默要靠近戒時

曠默突然被彈飛出去「啊!...」

小傲抱起一旁的樹將樹連根拔起直接將樹朝戒投過去

大樹彈了回來撞上小傲「啊!...」

「這是!」坎斯頓看著戒

戒「沒用的，你們是碰不到到我的，我的身體能產成強大磁力所以你們是不到我一根寒毛的

只要是含有鐵的物質，我都能吸引或是彈開」


(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

此時戒伸出右手在場的所有獸不自主撞上山壁，夜晚的山林中傳出慘叫聲「啊!...」

「你到底把宗介藏去哪了?」曠默惡狠狠瞪著戒

「啊!...」曠默的身體快被一股強大的推力壓進山壁中

「我看就直接把你們永遠嵌進山壁裡讓你們變成化石好了」戒無表情看著小夏等獸

「可惡沒辦法掙脫!」獵空死命扭動著身體只見一旁土石落下身體還是陷在山壁中

戒:「我勸你們還別動的好，要是你們冒然從山壁裡衝出來可是會山崩的，

到時你們可是會被當場活埋的喔」

「就是這樣要請你們消失在世上了」這時所有獸身體像是陷入流沙般，身體逐漸被擠壓進山壁中

「怎麼辦在這樣下去大家真的都會辦活埋的，要是直接掙脫導致山崩可惡到底要麼辦?」就在曠默那喊的瞬間

困在大家周圍的石頭突然被斬開所有獸這時從山壁中掙脫

「這是!」山壁突然被劈開戒不知所錯看著獵空等獸

「真是的，要是你在這殺了牠們我會很傷腦筋的」這時後方傳出熟悉的聲音

洛爾右手握著刀從樹林中走了出來

「是洛爾!」所有獸異口同聲看著洛爾


(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

「我看在事情鬧大之前解決吧」洛爾舉起刀子指著戒

「你也太小看我了吧」幾秒之內戒繞到洛爾後方正準備一拳打向洛爾後腦勺時

「別做夢了!」小傲一拳往地面打下去「轟!」洛爾和戒之間地面突然凸起將兩獸分開

曠默和獵空同時拿起武器衝向戒，就在接近戒一線之隔兩獸被彈了開來「啊!」

「別太囂張了」此時以戒為中心一旁的樹木石頭全都被彈了開來

曠默「簡直就像不定時炸彈一樣根本無法靠近嘛」

「哼」洛爾從正面衝向戒一刀朝戒的臉揮了下去

「怎麼可能!」這時戒發現了不對勁往後跳開

「哎呀，你發現了啊」洛爾將刀扛在右肩一副從容的樣子

「怎可能有生物能抵抗我的磁力」戒一臉不敢置信看著洛爾

戒的眼睛不知何時跟洛爾對上這時的戒忽然寒毛直豎一股涼意從背脊涼上來

「這傢伙根本不是屬於這個世界的生物吧!」

正當戒跨出一步洛爾在一瞬間繞到戒的身後小聲的說「你知道我的真實身分了吧

察覺之後是不是覺得不要知道會比較好?」

「給我閉嘴!」戒一臉驚恐大吼轉身一拳揮向洛爾

洛爾輕而一舉接住戒的拳頭「哼，我玩膩了差不多該結束了」

洛爾說完之後爪子刺穿了戒的胸膛，在洛爾身旁的草地漸漸被染成血紅色，這時的洛爾嘴角微微上揚冷笑

在場的獸被洛爾的行為嚇傻了

小夏:「為什麼殺人還有辦法笑的出來!」

曠默看著洛爾天空烏雲散去這時月光緩緩的照向洛爾，洛爾的影子慢慢顯現

影子上好像多出了一對類似蝙蝠的翅膀曠默揉揉雙眼再睜開「不見了!大概是我看錯了吧」

洛爾看著斷氣的戒將爪子拔出，爪子上沾滿了鮮血「有些事還是不要知道的比較好」

坎斯頓「牠真的是我們認識的洛爾嗎?」

「這樣就解決了吧」洛爾說完之後身體發出了白色的光芒一分為二

光芒散去宗介和洛爾分開，但是血跡卻殘留在宗介的右爪上滴滴答答

此時宗介發現爪上有不明紅色的液體，宗介聞了一下爪子「這是?」

看到一旁斷氣的戒嚇的大叫「啊!」跌坐在草地

洛爾「你放心吧牠已經死了」

宗介「問題不在這，為什麼我的手上都是血!」

洛爾「你看牠的胸口知道了吧，我直接在牠的胸膛上開個洞」

「你為什麼用爪子這樣很噁心耶!，而且你竟然面不改色將爪子刺進別人的胸膛!」宗介氣的對著洛爾大吼

洛爾用爪子塞住耳朵「因為拔刀太麻煩了嘛」

曠默吱吱嗚嗚的打斷兩獸的對話「那個...宗介你剛剛跑去哪?我們找個半死

還有洛爾這幾個月你消失去哪了?為什麼突然有實體了?」



(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

「應該算是迷路吧」洛爾很隨便帶過曠默的問題

經過了一番折騰一行獸回到了坎斯頓爺爺家，拖著疲憊的身軀拉門拉開倒頭呼呼大睡

夜深人靜月光照進紙門的門縫，拉門的聲音吵醒熟睡中的曠默

曠默起身揉了一下右眼發現洛爾不見了，因好奇心驅使曠默拉開拉門走出房尋找洛爾的蹤跡

曠默抖動了一下耳朵聽見了洛爾的聲音「在過兩天就要離開這要準備一下」

「奇怪這怎麼有座山洞?」曠默循著洛爾的聲音走到了一座山洞前

在山洞中伸手不見五指，摸黑前進的曠默不小心踢到石頭跌了一跤「哎喲!這麼黑要怎麼前進嘛」

曠默才把話說完石壁上的火把突然點燃，石壁上的火把一直延伸到前方下樓的樓梯深處

曠默走下樓梯，不知走了多久樓梯下方出現微弱的火光

曠默悄悄將頭探出樓梯口，看見了一隻穿著黑色西裝的灰狼獸人「從這個角度只能看到背影」

「好久沒伸展一下了」灰狼獸人轉過身，

「是洛爾!」曠默沒想到穿著黑西裝的灰狼是洛爾左眼帶著黑眼罩

洛爾伸了一個懶腰翅膀緩緩的從背後延伸

「那是惡魔的翅膀嗎!」站在樓梯口偷看的曠默不敢相信在前的這個長了惡魔翅膀的灰狼是洛爾

這時洛爾的鼻子開始抖動嗅到了礦默的氣息，對著樓梯大喊「誰躲在那?」

「糟了!被發現了，得快逃才行」曠默被發現後急急忙忙「啪咑啪咑的」往樓上衝

正當曠默接近出口要跨出去時，突然跌倒整個趴在地上，曠默轉身發現竟然是一條毛茸茸灰色的尾巴纏住牠的腳踝

曠默正要解開尾巴一股強大的力量把牠拉回了地底，「啊!...」曠默大叫的聲音迴盪整個山洞

「沒想到你會找到這個地方，現在要拿你怎麼辦才好，我看就這麼把你殺了

省了我的麻煩」被洛爾尾巴纏住的曠默倒吊在空中晃來晃去



(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

「對了!就像那個傢伙一樣好了不過這次我要貫穿你的頭」洛爾伸出了另一條箭頭狀的尾巴碰觸曠默的額頭

「開什麼玩笑這個變態!一定要想辦法脫困」曠默屏住呼吸面色凝重看著洛爾

這時樓梯掉落一顆小石子傳來聲響洛爾下意識看向樓梯

「就是現在!」曠默稱洛爾注意在樓梯撐開束腹召喚出巨劍

「太傻了」正當曠默要從尾巴上跳出來，毛茸茸的尾巴突然纏住牠的全身「糟了!捆的比剛才還緊!」

曠默來不及握住劍，劍就這掉落插入地面

洛爾:「你以為我沒發現你再想什麼嗎?我剛剛是故意把尾巴鬆開的」

「我看就這樣把你勒死好了」洛爾的尾巴越纏越緊「啊!...快...窒..息了..」曠默痛苦的臉色鐵青

這時一個藍色的影子衝了進來撿起地上的劍，迅速砍斷洛爾的尾巴「啊!..」

洛爾的尾巴很快的就被鮮血染成鮮紅色的，洛爾痛的鬆開尾巴，就在鬆開尾巴的瞬間

藍色的影子接住曠默「是獵空!你怎麼知道我在這?」

「簡單味道啊」獵空抖動一下鼻子

獵空:「不過要抓住時機救你還真難，要不是你的劍掉在地上我也沒機會

要是我用我的鐮刀直接衝過去你可能當場就被勒死了」

「來你的劍」獵空放下曠默「謝謝」

「砍傷還一副從容的樣子我要殺了你們!」洛爾受傷的尾巴以非常驚人的速度再生並且逐漸分裂

曠默:「牠竟然再生了而且尾巴竟然分裂了!那怪物根本就不是洛爾吧?」

獵空:「雖然我不能從味道判定是牠，不過牠肯定是牠沒錯」

「現這麼緊張的時刻你這樣解釋我聽不懂啦!」曠默一頭霧水

「去死吧!」洛爾怒吼，分裂的無數尾巴鋪天蓋地朝曠默和獵空襲來



(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

「快散開!」獵空拔出鐮刀後大喊，獵空和曠默分別往左右兩側逃開

原本分散在空中無數的尾巴集中分成兩邊追向獵空和曠默

無數的尾巴彷彿槍林彈雨般從空中直直落下，兩獸死命的閃躲使出渾身解數斬斷眼前的尾巴

「喝...根本就沒完沒了照這樣下去再找到出口前就會先倒下的」曠默疲累的喘著氣

獵空:「手快沒力了!握住武器的手像石頭般沉重快舉不起來了」

這時獵空突然絆倒「糟了!」整個撲倒在地，眼前尖銳的尾巴漸漸逼近獵空「我看你們就別掙扎了，

乖乖受死吧」

獵空閉緊雙眼「砰!」一聲「奇怪?」獵空緩緩睜開雙眼發現尾巴只是擦過肩膀刺進後方的牆壁

洛爾:「聽著你們兩個已經死在這所以快點走吧」曠默和獵空一頭霧水

曠默:「洛爾你為什麼突然?」

「我說了你們已經死在這快給我滾!」洛爾大吼著

「怎麼可以對牠們產生感情真是愚蠢..」這時在整個石室中迴盪著不知道從傳來的聲音

「啊!..」這時洛爾的右肩膀突然出一道撕裂傷鮮血像噴泉般不斷濺出

「喝..」洛爾按住右肩雙膝跪地痛苦喘著氣

「這是怎麼回事?洛爾!」正當獵空要靠近洛爾時「不要過來!叫你們快走聽不懂是不是」洛爾大吼著

這時洛爾的影子突然站立了起來「你們是逃不掉的」影子抓住洛爾的頭將洛爾整個舉起來

「你知道吧，既然牠們知道了你的身分就得死不過你卻想放過牠們，你已經違反規定

知道吧你的下場」身受重傷的洛爾無力反抗，被影子甩飛之後撞上石壁昏了過去「就是死」

「洛爾!你這傢伙!」曠默舉起劍二話不說朝影子衝了過去

正當曠默要接近影子時月光從樓梯照到影子上，影子嘴角上揚露出詭異的笑容

「怎麼會!」獵空突然大吼「曠默等一下!」

影子在月光下漸漸有了形體「不會吧!」接近影子的礦默被影子一技重拳打中腹部「呃!」整個飛了出去

「洛爾有兩個!」曠默按住自己的腹部撐起身體，同時看著倒在石牆旁的洛爾和月光下的影子


(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

這時在山洞外醒來不見洛爾、曠默、獵空有點的擔心的宗介出來尋找「三更半夜的牠們上哪去了?」

四處張望的宗介沒注意到腳下的洞，就這麼一溜煙掉進洞裡「為什麼這裡會有個洞!.........」

倒臥在血泊中的洛爾耳朵開始不停的搧動，鼻子抖動個不停「這個聲音，還有這個味道是!」

此時的洛爾咬緊牙關，壓住右肩忍著劇痛緩緩站了起來「呃..喝..」看著上方

影子皺著眉頭「怎麼可能!照理來說這麼大量出血沒死一般也早就休克這傢伙竟然還有力氣站起來」

獵空看見洛爾恢復了意識鬆了一口氣「洛爾太好了，你沒事吧?」

曠默:「奇怪牠怎麼一直看上面?」這時在石洞上方傳來宗介的叫聲「啊!....」

獵空:「這聲音是宗介!」

曠默:「難道洛爾是聽到宗介的聲音才恢復意識的?」

這時宗介從上方的洞筆直掉落下來「啊!..」

就在宗介從洞口出現的瞬間洛爾迅速跳上去接住宗介「你這個笨蛋」

這時的宗介愣住沒想到洛爾會突然出現接住牠，失血過多的洛爾已經沒有力氣降落

洛爾將宗介緊緊抱入懷中摔落地面「呃!」

宗介緩緩起身看著痛苦喘氣的洛爾「等一下我應該沒這麼重吧?」

宗介搖晃著洛爾「洛爾!..洛爾!」

因為剛才的劇烈跳動洛爾的傷口開始大量出血，宗介發現右手漸漸被洛爾的血染紅

宗介舉起被染紅的右手不斷顫抖著「不要!.....」

精神接近崩潰的宗介沒發現洛爾的影子從後方漸漸逼近，獵空見狀馬上握緊鐮刀衝了過去

這時地面上的影子突然延伸獵空面前，影子形狀向尖刺般朝列刺了過去「可惡!」

獵空立即擋了下來「要來不及了!宗介快逃啊!」

「你不要做夢了!」曠默把手中的劍朝影子投擲出去，曠默的直接刺穿影子「太好了!」

但是影子一點動靜都沒有，「真是愚蠢」影子眼角餘光看著曠默，

曠默:「怎麼可能!」

影子身上的劍慢慢滑落下來，影子卻一點事都沒有「我沒有實體物理攻擊是對我沒用的

不過我很快就會取代正體的哈...」

「首先就從這礙眼的小鬼開始」影子從地面抽出黑色的長刀，一刀要往宗介的背砍下去時，

洛爾突然一把抓住刀身「我怎麼可能讓你殺牠，別開玩笑了!竟然還想取代我，別逗我發笑了」

影子:「這傢伙竟然還有力氣反抗!」

此時洛爾使力一握影子的黑刀斷成了兩截「什麼!...」影子嚇得退了三步

洛爾右手摟著宗介站了起來，嘴角上揚露獠牙笑著對曠默和獵空說「我說你們該不會沒力了吧?」

獵空:「還真敢說」

曠默:「剛才是誰一面倒的挨打」

此時在洛爾懷中的宗介耳朵搧動著嘴裡念念有詞「傻瓜..笨蛋..」

宗介突然一把拉下洛爾的耳朵「你這個大笨蛋!...『給我坐著不准動』我來跟牠打」

此時洛爾感覺自己的耳膜快震破一樣，宗介起身將刀抽出慢慢走向影子

洛爾正要起身跟著宗介發現「我怎麼不能動!難道剛剛那是命令!竟然動用契約的力量」

「等一下!你不能去，你不是牠對手」洛爾使勁全力想辦法想讓自己動

「我總不能每次都躲在你後面讓你和其牠朋友們冒著生命危險保護我」宗介笑著說


(待續)

----------


## 焱狼

第一篇:看不見的危機



在一個溫暖的課後休息時間宗介沐浴著陽光趴在課桌上沉沉的睡去

此時宗介的腦中迴盪著小孩的哭聲「這孩子的哭聲好熟悉..」

接下來的影像慢慢浮現在宗介腦中，一個人類男孩被另一個幼稚園小朋友欺負著

宗介尾巴微微垂下「為什麼看著他被欺負我有種苦悶的感覺，不是同情而是心中有種難以形容的痛楚」

「宗介...」洛爾搖醒在睡夢中的宗介，「你做噩夢了嗎?你好像在哭」宗介摸著眼角上的淚水「眼淚?」

宗介皺著眉頭「潛意識有種無法形容的悲傷和痛苦，眼淚表現出我心中的痛苦」

洛爾搭著宗介的肩膀「你沒事吧?」

宗介聽見洛爾的聲音回過神「我沒事，大概是還沒睡醒吧，抱歉說了一些奇怪的話」

洛爾「我看今天放學後你還是向劍道社請假吧，早點回家休息」

近期來宗介不斷被噩夢纏身，夢境的影像漸漸滲入宗介腦中

------放學時間-----

洛爾和宗介像平常一樣一起回家

洛爾雙手抱著後腦勺，尾巴捲曲勾著書包「明天是星期六我們和曠默約好了，我三個要去遊樂園玩放情鬆點吧」

洛爾搭著宗介的肩膀「明天玩個痛快忘掉煩人的夢」

宗介右臂勾住洛爾的脖子露出笑容「說的也是」

「畢業旅行的分組登記到這星期三還沒登記的組別要加快」講台上的老師說完之後

所有的同學好像都找好住同房間的同學，除了一名人類少年孤零零的坐在座位上

就在分組結束的當天，少年被導師叫去教職員辦公室

老師說明了畢業旅行房間的分配方式「班上好像只有你沒找到同學，雖然對你很抱歉不過老師只能把你分配到別班」

少年面無表情「老師沒關係坐車時還會大家在一起我不介意」

噹噹...鬧鐘的聲音傳入宗介耳中，宗介起身伸了個懶腰「啊...這次的夢好像不一樣，不過還是一樣討厭」

在此時要前往宗介家的曠默在不遠處看見了同班同學「那不是島蒼嗎?」(島蒼白犬獸人)

「裝做沒看到好了」原本想繞路的曠默看見島蒼的背後有隻柴犬少年緩緩靠近「看起來有點像宗介不過這個時間，

牠有賴床的習慣這麼早應該不是牠」此時這名少年從袖口中抽出一把小刀往島蒼的背後刺了下去

感到劇烈疼痛的的島蒼倒地哀嚎，正當少年第二下要刺向島蒼胸口時，曠默衝到島蒼前方抓住少年的手腕「快住手!你瘋了嗎?」

曠默抖動鼻子「是宗介的味道!」曠默使力扭住少年的右腕，少年的小刀掉落地面「你這傢伙到底是誰?為什麼做這種事?」

少年甩開曠默的手，翻過附近住家圍牆逃走，想追上去的曠默無法丟下島蒼只好放棄

幫島蒼叫了救護車後曠默抵達了宗介家，曠默按了電鈴正在準備早餐的洛爾聽到電鈴聲

走到玄關開門「早安啊曠默」曠默臉色沉重嘆了一口氣「宗介呢?」

洛爾「在他房裡，應該在浴室洗澡吧」

這時的曠默心裡七上八下想著，長的像的獸這世上不是沒有可是連味道，曠默抱頭大喊「煩死啦...」

宗介打著哈欠從樓上走下來「一大早的，大呼小叫」

用完早餐後三隻獸動身前往遊樂園

「我想吃冰淇淋」宗介說完之後拉著洛爾和曠默跑向賣冰淇淋的攤位

洛爾腳步凌亂差點跌倒「慢點!..又不是小朋友冰淇淋攤不會跑掉」

曠默笑著說「沒關係啦，這種開朗的個性是牠的優點啊」

宗介舔著冰淇淋左顧右盼「要玩什麼呢?」

三隻獸經過雲霄飛車軌道時，雲霄飛車呼嘯而過，宗介舔著冰淇淋指著軌道「我們去玩那個吧」

洛爾臉色鐵青，聲音顫抖「我要玩那個!...」

曠默「你不會是怕高吧?」

洛爾「誰怕高啊?」

宗介雙手抓著洛爾的肩「那我們去玩吧..」

宗介和洛爾在前坐而曠默在後座，雲霄飛車開始行駛時

在後座的曠默看著全身冒冷汗的洛爾「真是的，一開始說你不敢坐不就好了，就是愛逞強」

雲霄飛車緩緩上升中的軌道聲音彷彿是和洛爾心跳聲同步般，當雲霄飛車上升至最高點俯衝而下

尖叫聲四起這時曠默突然感覺到一股殺意，這時坐在曠默身旁的獸竟然站了起來

曠默無法置信「牠是怎麼掙脫安全桿的!而且雲霄飛車還在高速行駛中」

這時曠默發現了「你是早上那隻獸!」柴犬少年從口袋拿出小刀對著洛爾的頭部

「等一下!你想幹嘛!洛爾!...洛爾!..」曠默不斷呼喊著洛爾的名子

但是因為四周的尖叫聲洛爾完全聽不見曠默的呼喊聲

曠默不停扭動掙扎想掙脫安全桿「可惡!為什麼我沒察覺?」

「快住手!」就在柴犬少年一刀揮下去時，洛爾舉起右手一把抓住刀刃「我聽到了，有夠吵的」

紅色的鮮血沿著洛爾的掌心流出

----------


## 焱狼

第二篇:記憶與夢


雲霄飛車到達終點時周圍的獸驚見洛爾與柴犬少年對峙一哄而散

洛爾發現身旁的宗介雖然眼睛是睜開的，但眼神空洞似乎失去了意識

曠默這時發現洛爾一直抓著刀刃並沒有奪下小刀「你要抓到什麼時候?」

洛爾表情猙獰「牠的力氣太大拉不下來!」

曠默「你力氣輸牠?你可是單手舉起卡車的怪力獸人耶」

洛爾「你說誰是怪力獸人啊?」

「這時候還有心情說笑真不得不佩服你們」在上方低著頭的柴犬少年漸漸抬起頭

曠默和洛爾看見少年的臉瞬間說不出話來「怎麼會沒有臉!」

少年的臉沒有五官只有一張嘴不時發出驚悚的笑聲

洛爾發現牠的力氣漸漸屈居下方，而且手掌不斷出血小刀刺近胸口已經是時間的問題

這時遊樂園通知警方，警察已經到達現場「你已經被包圍放下你的武器!」

一大群狼犬獸人包圍現場

一名警察緩緩靠近洛爾和少年，這時少年的尾巴突然伸長貫穿警察的胸口

眼前的刑警當場斃命倒臥血泊中「搞清楚狀況，不是數量多就是優勢」

洛爾的手開始顫抖「可惡我快沒力氣了!」

曠默趁少年把注意力放在周遭想奪下小刀，

細長的尾巴像是利器般指著曠默的喉嚨「我勸你別動，要不然你可是會狼頭落地」

洛爾掌心的鮮血一滴滴的落在宗介的眼角

此時的宗介正在夢境中，寒冷的夜中在某便利商店，店員在外頭刷洗著騎樓

每到晚上便利商店外頭就會聚集一大群野狗，少年不以為意繼續動作

少年刷洗到一半有隻黑色的野狗站在少年身旁看著少年，

經過了半個小時黑狗沒有離開，少年看著黑狗摸摸黑狗的頭之後就近到店裡

經過兩個小時少年整理貨物完之後走到門口要準備報紙，發現黑狗還是沒有離開趴在店門口

少年發現黑狗的眼睛被眼屎黏的有點睜不開，少年到店內抽了幾張衛生紙走出店外

蹲在黑狗前方擦拭黑狗的眼睛「乖乖的不要亂動，幫你把眼睛擦乾淨喔」

到了隔天晚上就在少年騎著機車到便利商店要上班時發現黑狗趴在店門口正中央

少年走到黑狗前方蹲著摸著黑狗的頭「小黑你不可以趴在這會擋到人」

小黑聽完少年的話移動到一旁搖著尾巴看少年「我要上班了不可以近來喔」

就這樣少年每天跟小黑互動著，可是就在少年辭職後小黑再也沒遇見過少年

但是小黑相信少年總有一天會回來，小黑每天一到少年的上班時間就會趴在便利商店門口

到少年下班時間才離開，每天重複等待著少年

宗介的眼神漸漸清澈，洛爾的鮮血混濁著宗介的淚水漸漸落下

柴犬少年見宗介恢復意識表情突然變得驚恐「牠不可能會在這時後恢復意識!牠應該還被困在噩夢中才對」

「奇怪?」此時洛爾發現少年的力氣突然變小

洛爾鬆開抓刀刃的右手，一技肘擊彈飛少年手中的小刀

洛爾趁勢抱起宗介逃出雲霄飛車，在洛爾懷中有氣無力說了兩個字

聽見宗介口中的兩個字，洛爾的狗耳抽動了一下大罵「你叫誰小黑啊!」

從宗介口中聽到小黑這個名子洛爾心中有種熟悉的感覺

少年的尾巴突然從洛爾後方刺了過來「糟了!」

千鈞一髮之時穿著大熊布偶的工作人員衝到洛爾後方右臂一揮彈開尾巴「你們還好吧?」

曠默「這個聲音是!」

工作人員拿下大熊布偶頭套，洛爾苦笑「果然是托比..」

托比有點激動揮動布偶短短的手臂抱怨著「真是的我好心救你，你什麼態度啊」

----------


## 焱狼

拿掉頭套身體還穿著布偶裝的托比擋在洛爾前方「你先帶宗介走吧這裡我會擋下」

托比握緊拳頭「來讓我陪你過兩招」

少年舉起尖銳的尾巴對著托比嘴角上揚露出詭異的笑容「也好，你也是個阻礙」

托比看著少年對站在後方洛爾說「趁現在快帶宗介走!」

洛爾心中有點掙扎看著托比「可是你?」

托比「我關係，你快走!」

曠默走到托比身旁「洛爾你先走吧，我跟托比會處理的，宗界現在失去意識

你這樣也沒辦法一邊戰鬥一邊保護牠」

洛爾看著胸懷中的宗介，咬著牙「我知道了，那麼拜託你們了」

就在洛爾離開的瞬間少年伸長了尾巴朝托比刺了過去，同時曠默迅速的拔起插在地面的鐵杆

衝到托比前方一棒揮了過去，「尾巴真硬!」尾巴擦過鐵杆發嘎嘎響的聲音冒出了火花

托比趁勢繞到少年後方一腳往少年的頭踢了過去，少年在一瞬間蹲了下來閃過托比的踢擊

這時的曠默將鐵杆往上一揮彈開少年的尾巴，曠默抓準機會握緊鐵杆朝少年的胸口刺了過去

就在曠默逼近少年時少年一把抓住鐵杆

托比將腳向下跺少年右臂擋下了托比的左腳

托比、曠默、無臉柴犬少年攻防戰不斷持續著，一旁的狼犬警員完全沒有介入的餘地

這時的洛爾抱著宗介不知道跑了多久，宗介漸漸恢復了意識「太好了你終於醒了!」

宗介有氣無力張開了嘴「快回去!不能丟下牠們」

洛爾停下了腳步「你在胡說什麼!托比和曠默好不容易才幫你製造機會逃走，況且你這樣的身體」

「開什麼玩笑，好不容易一個周末假期，突然冒出一個怪物

打斷我們的歡樂的時間，還要我眼睜睜看著自己朋友被傷害，我不要...」宗介抓著洛爾的雙臂身體顫抖著

聽完宗介的一番話洛爾不知如何開口「宗介..」

宗介把額頭靠在洛爾胸膛發微弱的聲音「洛爾..光靠我一個不行，那我們一起呢?」

洛爾「你的意思是?」

宗介「我們應該還能合體吧?」

洛爾嘆了一口氣「我也不知道自從上次的戰鬥，我們的刀斷掉之後就沒合體過了」

宗介抬起頭看著洛爾「那為了我們的朋友」

洛爾撫摸宗介的頭頂「為了我們平靜的生活」

洛爾和宗介異口同聲「戰鬥吧!」

此時托比和曠默已經傷痕累累氣喘吁吁

托比喘著氣看著少年「雖然祂受的傷不比我們少可是怎麼看起來卻一點都不會感到疲累」

此時少年突然出現在托比面前「糟了!」

就在少年要動手的瞬間，一隻高大黑犬獸人出現在少年右邊一腳往少年腹部踢下去

少年就這麼被踢飛之後撞向後方的雲霄飛車

托比「洛爾你在這!難道你把宗介一個丟著?」

曠默拖著疲累的身軀走到托比身旁「牠是洛爾也是宗介」

托比的腦中充滿許多問號「你是什麼意思?」

曠默看著毀壞的雲霄飛車「下次在解釋吧，總之宗介沒事」

一條尖銳的尾巴突然朝洛爾刺了過去，「危險!」托比大吼

洛爾迅速避開後抱住尾巴將少年拉了出來之後將少年甩向半空中，洛爾一拳往少年肚子重重打下去

少年整個摔落在地面無法動彈，洛爾緩緩走到少年身旁「你到底是誰?為什麼要做這種事?」

「哼..」少年只是冷笑了一下之後像影子般漸漸的消失

----------


## 獨自孤獨

「你先帶宗介走吧這裡我會擋下」  (尖叫)托比好帥好MAN喔>///< 
期待焱狼的下一章 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 極風

還是一樣精采好看   >W<

不過那隻獸人到底是誰阿

感覺沒有臉挺恐怖的   QAQ

----------


## 上將狼

怎麼沒有了..................................................

----------


## 焱狼

隔天托比和曠默來到宗介家

「宗介..」曠默按了電鈴呼喊著宗介的名子

門打開了，來開門的是洛爾「你們都來啦」

托比「宗介呢?」

洛爾「應該還在睡覺」

「先進來再說吧」洛爾把門推開，讓兩獸近到屋內

近到屋內後洛爾上樓走到宗介房門口敲著宗介的房門「宗介你還在睡嗎?」

「我要進去摟」洛爾轉了一下門把皺了一下眉頭「奇怪?房門沒鎖!」

洛爾進到房裡發現宗介不在房裡，這時洛爾要離開房裡發現宗介床上留了一張字條

字條寫著「原本平靜的生活因為我被打亂，上次的戰鬥結束後原以為可以過著平靜的生活

和大家一起嬉鬧、一起放學回家、一起吃飯，沒想到得再一次面臨戰鬥，敵人似乎是衝著我來

所以我利用這次暑假離開了城市到人煙稀少的地方，我必須了結這一切在這之前我是不會回來的」

聽完洛爾念完字條後托比嘆了一口氣「現在怎麼辦呢?」

洛爾把字條揉成一團丟到垃圾桶「去找牠吧」

曠默「你知道去哪找?」

洛爾搔著下巴「大概會去那裡吧」，說完之後一行獸為了找宗介來到某個鄉下山區

曠默「我看我們分頭去找吧，一個小時後再回到這裡」

決定尋找宗介之後在場的獸各奔東西

洛爾和其牠獸分散後走著走著走到一間神社前「雖然知道牠不會在裡面既然來了就去參拜一下好了」

就在洛爾經過鳥居的同時鳥居上的符咒瞬間化成灰

正當洛爾踏進神社時一枝木籤突然射了過來削過洛爾的臉頰

一隻穿著傳統神社服裝的貓獸人走了出來，年齡感覺上是大學生「我叫虛羽‧天祈是這座神社的巫師」

洛爾皺著眉頭滿臉疑惑看著天祈「我只是來這裡參拜而已為什麼突然攻擊我?」

「我跟你這妖怪無話可說受死吧!」天祈二話不說從袖口中抽出一疊符咒，符咒連成了一排如繩鎖般綑住洛爾

洛爾被綑住的瞬間跪倒在地身體整個麻痺無法動彈「怎麼回事?身體動不了了!」

「我才不是什麼妖怪」洛爾不停扭動身體掙扎著

天祈「如果你不是妖怪那為什麼你進到神社時結界會整個瓦解」

洛爾大吼「我怎麼會知道啊!」

「我要在這裡將你就地正法」天祈從身後抽出錫杖同時將洛爾壓到在地，天祈舉起錫杖往洛爾胸口刺下去時

洛爾使盡吃奶的力氣舉起雙手接住錫杖，就在洛爾接住錫杖同時周邊發電擊般的光芒和聲響

天祈「被符咒困住竟然還能接下我的攻擊!」

洛爾咬著牙全身顫抖著「開什麼玩笑誰要死在這啊!」

錫杖漸漸逼近洛爾的胸口，這時從遠方飛來三張黃色符咒貼在洛爾身上同時原本

綑在洛爾身上的符咒飄落下來，洛爾順勢推開天祈向後跳開

天祈憤怒一把抓住符咒對著鳥居的方向大吼「虎彥你這是在幹什麼?」

一隻穿著白色無袖襯衫的虎獸人站在鳥居前

虎彥「我知道你很討厭妖怪，不過在確認對方是好是壞之前就動手不太好吧」

天祈眼神帶著憤怒「妖怪就是邪惡我剷除世上所有妖怪」

虎彥嘆了一口氣「唉..」從口袋拿出寫著咒文的黑色手套

「我都說了這麼多如果你還是不收手，我也是不會你跟你客氣的」虎彥帶上手套露出爪子握緊雙拳

此時的氣氛快到達一觸即發的狀況，當下的洛爾不知該如何是好

這時天祈將錫杖放下收起符咒「算了，我的咒術是用來對付妖怪對一般獸人是起不了作用的」

天祈話說完之後默默走回神社，洛爾這時才鬆了一口氣「得救了...!」

就在天祈快到達神社門口時，天祈突然轉身用一種冷酷的眼神看著洛爾

被天祈盯著看得洛爾全身的毛包括尾巴向上豎起

洛爾冒著冷汗心想「這種感覺大概就是老鼠遇到貓吧，我在想什麼我是狗耶」

就在洛爾胡思亂想同時天祈突然開口「你要找的人在虎彥家」

聽到天祈這麼說洛爾的緊張感整個煙消雲散並且追問天祈「你怎麼知道我在找人?而且你怎麼會知道?」

「你不要誤會了，回答來這參拜的獸人心中的疑問是我的義務，就這樣」天祈說完之後頭也不回走進神社

洛爾搔著下巴滿臉疑惑看著天祈走進神社「可是為什麼牠會把我當成妖怪呢?」

----------


## 焱狼

這時的曠默獨自走在路上周圍環繞著稻田田地

微風吹著曠默身上的毛隨風擺動著，宗介的氣味包覆在風中傳過來

曠默抖動鼻子嗅到了宗介的氣味「這個味道是!」

曠默循著氣味來到了一間廢棄神社前的神木，神木下站了一位柴犬少年

背影、身高、氣味跟宗介一模一樣曠默走上前抓著後腦勺「喂!你知道大家為了找你...」

「快離開祂!」這時突然一個聲音傳了過來打斷曠默

正當曠默轉身找尋聲音的來源時，神木下的少年獸爪突然伸長掐住曠默的脖子「什麼!」

「沒想到你會自己送上門來省了我找你的時間」少年緩緩轉過身

曠默滿臉驚恐抓著被掐住的脖子「沒有臉!你是那時候的!」

少年兩側嘴角上揚露出驚悚的笑容「你以為結束了嗎?這只是開始」

曠默臉色脹紅抓著少年的手臂「可惡..在不想辦法脫困，就快要窒息了!」

少年「我看就直接把你脖子扭斷好了」

就在曠默快窒息時，一把刻滿符咒巨劍從天而降直接削斷少年的手臂後插進地面

「喝..」曠默抓著劍柄穩住腳步，拔下脖子上的獸爪咳嗽著「差點沒命!」

「沒想到我運氣真好不但撿回一條命，而且我正好在找一把劍，我的已經斷了」曠默拔起巨劍指著少年

少年斷掉的手臂在轉眼間回復原狀，「你還真噁心耶!這次要在這確實把你解決掉才行」曠默扛起巨劍正面衝到少年面前

曠默舉起大劍正面朝少年砍下去，少年舉起右手一把抓住劍的刀鋒，

「這把劍的重量不是鬧著玩的!」就在少年抓住刀鋒的瞬間少年的雙腳陷入地面

這時少年抓住刀鋒的爪子傳來強烈的疼痛，少年向後跳開收回獸爪

少年的獸爪冒著白煙留下燒焦的痕跡，少年看著曠默的劍「驅魔縛咒!」

「原你會怕啊」曠默轉動手中的大劍「那就好辦了」

曠默撿起地面上的小石頭，直接朝少年扔了過去，少年一把抓住石頭「你以為這種...」

少年話還沒說完曠默已經繞到少年後方，少年還不及反應曠默把手中的大劍丟出

大劍不偏不倚刺進少年的背部「可惡!..」

少年轉身一爪揮向曠默，曠默壓著少年的頭頂跳到前方「你的速度是不是變慢了?」

「少囉嗦!」就再次轉身要反擊，曠默在轉眼繞到少年背後一把抓住劍柄將整劍往上揮「啊!..」

少年在一瞬間被砍成兩半消失了蹤影，曠默扛起大劍聳肩「好久沒拿劍了，不過剛才是誰的聲音?」

----------


## 焱狼

「你和宗介是什麼關係?」洛爾知道宗介的行蹤後跟著虎彥回家

「我們是戀人」虎彥抽動著尾巴傻笑著

聽到虎彥這麼說洛爾突然停下腳步豎起耳朵「什麼!」

看到洛爾的樣子虎彥放聲大笑拍著洛爾的肩膀「哈哈...我開玩笑的，我們只是朋友」

這時原本虎彥從開玩笑口氣轉變成認真的表情「那麼你...應該不是普通的犬獸人吧」

聽到虎彥突然這麼問洛爾一時不該怎麼回答「我是...」

不知何時兩獸已經到虎彥家門口

「換個問法吧，你應該算是宗介另一面」虎彥抖動著鼻子嗅著洛爾身上的味道

這時虎彥家的門突然打開一支拖鞋飛出來「啪!」一聲打中虎彥的臉「呃!」

「不要在大門口做這種事真難看」宗介從屋裡走了出來

洛爾看著虎彥的臉留下紅色的拖鞋印「你還好吧?」

「我沒事..」虎彥皺著眉頭苦笑著

宗介抓著後腦勺抖動著鼻子「好像不是只有你來」

「真是的為什麼我這麼倒楣?」全身擦傷的曠默扛著巨劍從後方走了過來

洛爾看著曠默「你是怎麼找到這的?」

曠默把肩上的劍插進地面「我經過正好嗅到宗介的味道」

「托比呢?」洛爾左顧右盼看了四周一下

這時宗介的表情變得沉重「我之所以會獨自來到這是因為這次的事件都是因為我而起」

洛爾皺著眉頭看著宗介「因你而起?」

虎彥「講白一點那些無臉犬獸人就是宗介，是宗介前世的恨意

我在跟那些無臉獸人戰鬥無意間看到了，牠們心中的記憶，孤獨充滿恨意」

曠默「為什麼宗介的前世是個無臉的獸人?」

虎彥「無臉的獸人是反映牠的心，而宗介前世是個人類」

洛爾搔著下巴回想無臉少年說過的話和虎彥說的話做比對「牠們說我們是個阻礙，虎彥說

宗介的前世記憶充滿孤獨和恨意」

曠默看著天空「所以我們是阻礙，現在的宗介圍繞著許多朋友」

虎彥「對那傢伙來說，我們的存在宗介心中形成一道光所以牠無法取代現在的宗介」

虎彥勾著宗介的脖子笑著說「所以說你不要把這次的事全部往自己身上擔」

曠默和洛爾異口同聲「因為牠的目標是我們」

這時突然一隻狼人村民慌慌張張跑道虎彥面前「虎彥前方有隻狼獸人和一隻無臉柴犬少年打起來了」

虎彥從口袋拿出黑手套戴起手套「我知道了，我們走吧在戰鬥應該是你們的朋友」

宗介和大家趕到村民所指的地點在和無臉少年戰鬥的是托比

宗介看著洛爾「洛爾」

洛爾「我知道了」

宗介衝上前洛爾緊跟在宗介後方一道黑色的閃光包覆著兩獸，兩獸合為一體

宗介衝上前一腳朝少年踢了過去，少年手臂交叉擋住宗介的踢擊「托比沒事吧」

「我沒事」托比全身傷痕累累氣喘吁吁看著宗介

----------


## 焱狼

虎彥緩緩走到宗介身旁。

「這場戰鬥讓我來好嗎?」

宗介一句話也沒說只是點點頭。

在宗介答應虎彥的要求後，虎彥獨自上前應戰。

「我知道，你不是本體，所以就算打倒你還是會出現，不過至少我能在這，把你這個分身完全摧毀。」

虎彥握緊右爪緩緩舉起，右爪上的黑色手套浮現出紅色的卍字。

「驅魔咒印，猛虎爪擊「閃!」」

就在一瞬間，虎彥衝到無臉少年面前一爪貫穿少年的胸口。

「奇怪?..」

這時虎彥身旁的時間彷彿像是靜止般，一點聲音都沒有，

少年看著虎彥露出詭異的笑容，少年的笑容讓虎彥覺得不寒而慄

「還沒有結束，應該是說永遠都不會結束。」

話說完之後少年漸漸的消失了身影。

虎彥看著自己的爪子心事重重的樣子。

「總覺得好像有哪裡不對勁。」

宗介走到虎彥身後，跳到虎彥背上晃動著。

「你明明打贏了，為什麼還一副悶悶不樂的表情?」

「沒什麼，只是覺得....」

這時宗介後方的樹影漸漸的長緩緩的逼近宗介，就在樹影貼近宗介的背部時樹影幻化成野獸的爪子。

「危險!...」

宗介大叫一聲，一把推開虎彥的同時黑影繞到宗彥胸口前方，衝進宗彥的胸口中。

「這是什麼啊!」

從胸口開始，宗介的全身漸漸被染成暗黃色。

洛爾正要走向宗介時，虎彥突然一把抓住牠的手。

「慢著!不可以靠近牠。」

「可是...」

被黑影侵入的宗介頭低低的站在原地不發一語。

洛爾咬著牙看著被染黑的宗介。

「我不能就這樣放著牠不管。」

洛爾甩開虎彥的手跑宗介面前，這時宗介偷還是低低的兩側嘴上揚笑容詭異。

「宗介...你沒事吧...」

宗介全身顫抖不時發出怪異的笑聲。

正當洛爾要碰觸宗介時，宗介突然把頭抬起來表情怪異抓住洛爾的肩膀臉貼近洛爾。

「我已經不需要你了，你只是我孤獨心靈下的產物，嘻嘻...」

洛爾聽完宗介的話突然兩腳無力跪倒在地。

----------


## 焱狼

跪倒在地的洛爾兩眼無神身影若隱若現。

「真可憐，聽到我這麼說，身體和精神上好像快要崩毀了。」

這時曠默舉起手中的劍繞到宗介後方，就在曠默繞到宗介後方的同時，

宗介已經查覺到身後的曠默伸長捲曲的尾巴往曠默的鼻樑打下去，曠默整個彈飛了出去。

「真可惜，雖然你不顧我們之間的情誼一劍朝我砍過來...不過，連碰都沒碰到我。」

虎彥突然出現在宗介面前一拳往宗介的臉打下去，宗介兩臂交叉擋下的同時後退滑行好幾公尺。

虎彥心裡的憤怒表露無疑，對著跪地的洛爾大吼。

「你是笨蛋嗎?你認識的宗介是會說出這種話的獸?」

聽到虎彥的怒吼，洛爾的腦海中彷彿聽劍宗介在叫牠的名子，

洛爾的眼神漸漸恢復清澈大吼。

「這種鬼話誰相信啊!.......」

倒地的曠默將劍插入地面撐起身子。

「真是愛讓人操心的傢伙。」

「唼，原本是想就這樣讓你慢慢消失掉，要不現在不把你殺了的話以後會很礙事的。」

宗介迅速的衝到洛爾面前伸出利爪刺向洛爾的脖子，曠默搶先宗介衝到洛爾前方舉起大劍擋下宗介的爪子。

「你為什麼不躲開?」

「看來，嘴上說不相信我說的，心中的還是產生很大的影響。」

虎彥衝上前抬起腿一腳踢開宗介的爪子，一技迴旋踢，踢開宗介。

虎彥面對宗介背對著洛爾口中唸唸有詞。

「聽好，你先揹著洛爾到我家去，到了之後在去我爺爺的房間。」

「等一下，我們不能把你丟在這。」

「我沒關係的，我還能擋住牠一陣子，現在能保住洛爾的形體還要救宗介只有這個辦法。」

曠默揹起全身無力的洛爾。

「我知道了，你一定要追上我們喔。」

虎彥舉起右手豎起大拇指露出陽光般的笑容。

「沒問題。」

「真是的，這種緊要關頭還開玩笑。」

正當曠默要離開時，宗介擋住了曠默的去路。

「唉呦，要是你背上的傢伙還沒死就離開我會很傷腦筋的。」

曠默左手揹著洛爾右手舉著劍。

「讓開!」

這時虎彥上前右腿往宗介胸口掃過去，被擊中的宗介倒退三四步。

「趁現在，快帶洛爾走。」

「嗯。」

曠默揹著洛爾逃離了現場。

----------

